# What is your current EDC?



## nathan310 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey everybody :wave:

I'm trying to see what everyone's EDC is.

Right now mine is Lummmi NS Raw and a orange uk pen knife (no heavy stuff happening today).

Tommorow I think it'll be my Yuna and P2D Q5.

What about you?


----------



## kurni (Sep 20, 2008)

Still using my P2D RB100; I haven't find any suitable replacement.


----------



## metlarules (Sep 20, 2008)

Olight t10.


----------



## nathan310 (Sep 20, 2008)

metlarules said:


> Olight t10.


 
Is that the 2008 t10?


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Sep 20, 2008)

NiteCore D10
Spyderco Civilian zip tie wave
Spyderco Tasman Salt serrated 
Smith 1026 10mm
Zippo
8 oz can of whoop ***


----------



## rayman (Sep 20, 2008)

My current EDC is the EX10. I really like the long runtime.

rayman


----------



## Rob187 (Sep 20, 2008)

Novatac EDC 120P + Arc AAA


----------



## lengendcpf (Sep 20, 2008)

Mine from clock wise, starting with the Olive Fenix L0D-Q4,
Keys,
Metal Cross Ion,
1 x AAA Red laser pointer(Also acts as a spare battery tube for the L0D)
Car key and remote..
.


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Sep 20, 2008)

lengendcpf said:


> Mine from clock wise, starting with the Olive Fenix L0D-Q4,
> Keys,
> Metal Cross Ion,
> 1 x AAA Red laser pointer(Also acts as a spare battery tube for the L0D)
> ...



OMG :duh2:
what kind of purse do you keep all that in?

just kidding
glad to see some people have it worse than me


----------



## metlarules (Sep 20, 2008)

nathan310 said:


> Is that the 2008 t10?


 No. It's the older version.


----------



## oren1s (Sep 20, 2008)

Olight T20 AW cells,
Spyderco Military,
Glock19 + 2 extra mag.
pepper spray can


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Coleman 530 lumen CREE XR-E Tri-star LED spotlight
Vector Power On Board HID spotlight
Brinkmann Qbeam Max Million III 3 Million MaxPower 12V Plug-in spotlight (always take it in the car)
5mw green Ebay laser


----------



## surfinsmiley (Sep 20, 2008)

EX10


----------



## cal..45 (Sep 20, 2008)

my primary EDC: nitecore D10 (set to low)
my secondary EDC: fenix P2D (set to turbo)


regards, holger


----------



## Paul6ppca (Sep 20, 2008)

NiteCore D10

Stream light key mate with SMJLED upgrade on keychain.

Novatac p85


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 20, 2008)

ARC AAA (turquoise or blue)
Peak Fujiyama (white(snow), blue or red)
Fenix L2D RB100

Sometimes I swap the Fujiyama with a Peak Pacific.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Philbee (Sep 20, 2008)

EX10
EagleTac P10A


----------



## bullfrog (Sep 20, 2008)

I always enjoy these types of threads.

arc-aaa GS on keys
in the city: surefire E1B or L1 in rear pants pocket
country: surefire E2L or E2DL
benchmade mini-grip sheepfoot blade plain edge


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Sep 20, 2008)

My EDC: Fenix P1D Q5 w/texture reflector. 

Fenix L2D Q5 in my backpack.

Thanks


----------



## ampdude (Sep 20, 2008)

Vital Gear FB3 with Sure-Fire nat-HA E2e head and Lumens Factory EO-E2R 7.2V lamp assembly powered by two AW P17500's.

I just realized this is the LED forum.. umm.. I have a red Photon III on my keychain. :twothumbs


----------



## Dods60 (Sep 20, 2008)

For EDC i love my Fenix P2D CE.
i have been thinking about trying some others but down here you have to buy them to try them out! most are not available in stores and have to be aquired over the web.
it becomes expencive to try a light to find out what you laready have is better!


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 20, 2008)

L0D Q4 and an L1D CE R2 with a LiFEPO4 for turbo goodness.


----------



## Per Arne (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,

My current EDC:

- LeefGear 18650-BK Body w/ SureFire Z44-BK, Z41-BK, FM34, Lumens Factory EO-6 lamp and 123A batteries...
- Titanium Peak LED Solutions Caribbean 123A w/ Bite-a-Lite 
- Titanium Peak LED Solutinos Pacific AA w/ Bite-a-Lite
- Titanium IlluminaTi AAA LED in wallet
- Titanium Fenix PD10 123A LED on neck lanyard w/ Bite-a-Lite
- Photon Micro Freedom covert Red LED w/ Clip on neck lanyard
- Titanium Fenix L0 AAA LED and Photon Micro Freedom covert LED on car keys
- Titanium Preon 2 AAA Penlight LED in Spec.-Ops. ACU Mini Cargo Pocket Organizer
- AtlasNova 635nm *Red Laser* Pointer AAA x2 in Spec.-Ops. ACU Mini Cargo Pocet Organizer
- SS Peak LED Solutions Kilmanjaro AA, as a loaner for those who don't carry a flashlight 
- Mini Maglite AA w/ TLE-5EX LED and TCS-1 Clicky Switch, also as a loaner....
- Batuca or similar container with spare lithium batteries.... in a RipOff holster

I always have a backpack or similar with me with more lights, tools, First Aid Kit etc.

Stay safe!


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 20, 2008)

Fenix E01.

When I wear a jacket I also carry a Romisen RC-C3.


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 20, 2008)

NiteCore D10
Fisher Military Space Pen
Spyderco Dragonfly


----------



## 750.356 (Sep 20, 2008)

Updated at top of page 9.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Sep 20, 2008)

I EDC my Eagle 8w in a holster. I couldn't have asked for a better thrower. Plus the brightness is insane.... 300+ lumens.


----------



## Illum (Sep 20, 2008)

Pocket: E2L single stage, L0D-CE on keys
On Belt: E2D+KL4, Zebralite H50
On shirt: Streamlight stylus
On USB drive: two fauxtons
On neck: L0D-CE Q4 with spare 1AAA battery holder

I was surprised by the performance of the zebralite in terms of hands free use. after I started belt carry the headstrap pretty much stays in the drawer most of the time


----------



## RobertM (Sep 20, 2008)

My *SureFire E1B* resides in my pocket everywhere I go--day or night, work or play.

My car keys have my *Fenix L0D Q4* on them and my work keys have the *Fenix E01*.

My fiancée only has ONE eek EDC light...her *NiteCore EX10* in her purse.


----------



## Cheapskate (Sep 20, 2008)

NItecore Defender Infinity


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 20, 2008)

LOD CE Q2 or Q4 (I forget) on keychain with E2 Lithium battery.

Additional lights to suit the occasion.


----------



## openbolt1 (Sep 20, 2008)

1) E1e using an L4 head and "S" clip. For close range flood type targets.

2) G2 with Malkoff M60 & Novatac pocket clip. For longer range targets


----------



## Rossymeister (Sep 20, 2008)

I Generally Carry:
-HDS High CRI w/ 17670- General Usage
-HDS 170n w/ Tactical Switch- Backup Light


----------



## SnWnMe (Sep 20, 2008)

E1L

Smith and Wesson 442


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Milky L1 with a Lux3 UWAJ. Yep you read that right, Lux3. Flawless beam. Modded w Cree short body, tail from JSBurlys, and a HDS rubber cap from FlashlightLens.com. Also been using my EngrPaul modded Fenix L1S lately. Seoul emitter, 2 stage. I like the simple 2 stage lights.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 20, 2008)

On my belt pack... No wallet

Heavy-weight - RC-N3-Q5, backup cells, Swiss-tech utilikey, Invicta RD













Mid-weight - RC-C3-P4, backup cells, Swiss-tech utilikey, Citizen AquaLand-Ti





My new light-weight setup - Gerber Tempo, backup cell, Swiss-tech utilikey, Casio Marlin


----------



## Patriot (Sep 20, 2008)

Surefire L1, LOD Q4


----------



## shahzh (Sep 20, 2008)

My new EDC is Jetbeam Jet III Pro Ultra and together with my car keys Inova Microlight.


----------



## jenskh (Sep 20, 2008)

LF2X:wave:


----------



## DArklite (Sep 20, 2008)

Arc AAA LE + L0D RB80 (keyring)
Fenix P1D CeQ5/iTP C9/Jet-III Pro (belt; rotation)


----------



## Raytech (Sep 20, 2008)

current EDC Nitecore D10


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 20, 2008)

Streamlight Microstream clipped to pocket and a Arc-P with CS LED on my keychain.

Two is one. :thumbsup:


----------



## PseudoFed (Sep 20, 2008)

L0D Q4 or EX10 Q5

and

E1B or Novatac 120P or L1 Cree

and

Glock 23 w/reload + Keltec P32

and

a Spyderco or Benchmade


----------



## raiderkilo (Sep 20, 2008)

NiteCore D10
Emerson Mini CQC7
16"ASP Baton


----------



## nathan310 (Sep 20, 2008)

http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn96/nathanr310/001.jpg
Sorry for the pic quality.

_Over sized image removed_


----------



## crocodilo (Sep 20, 2008)

Today? Not too much stuff, going pretty light... :naughty:

_This is my core load:_
Spyderco Military CF S90V
Leatherman Skeletool CX
Surefire E2DL
Smith&Wesson Model 60 .357 with Hornady Custom JHP XTP

_Plus some common items:_
Citizen Promaster Ecodrive Professional Diver's 300m
Nokia 6288
Moleskine pocket squared notebok (serves as wallet)
Duct tape wallet for cash and coins
Clear and sun prescription glasses
House and car keys

_And some utilities:_
Bandana
Duct tape
Paracord
Spare batteries
Spare ammo

All this distributed between body, jeans pockets and a small canvas shoulder bag.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 20, 2008)

Milky E1B Transformer, NDI, LOD CE, LOD Q4


----------



## :)> (Sep 20, 2008)

Here is my current EDC and I don't see 2 of the 3 changing for a long time:

Endeavor's Titanium Aeon
Photon Fanatic's Titanium AAA Killler @ 12 ma
Chris Reeve Small Classic Sebenza
I am still completely enamored with the Aeon's output, runtime, size and beauty. I can't belive that more people don't EDC this little gem as I find it to be the finest EDC made. It can slip in your pocket unnoticed and it packs quite a punch. I can't see this one falling out of my EDC for a long, long time; it would take something like a Surefire Titan that was the same size and I don't see that happening.

The Ti-Killer AAA has around 4 lumens and I stopped testing the runtime on a standard alkaline cell at 25 hours. I belive that this little gem will easily run into the 30 hour mark. It is also beautiful to boot. This one has replaced my Arc AAA-P and my MJP Extreme III; both wonderful lights, but neither with the runtime and beauty of the Killer. I can see that this light may be bumped off of my keychain by the upcoming Mako with it's 2 regulated levels of output I am hoping that it can give Arc AAA-P brightness / runtime (or better) and Killer brightness / runtime in one package with better tint than the Arc.

The Sebenza was a Christmas gift from my wife and is the finest folder that I own and I don't see it being bumpeed out of my pocket either.


----------



## MWClint (Sep 20, 2008)

today i'm carrying a brass peak pacific w/AA HA3 body
fenix lo-ti polished
brass peak matterhorn - polished - knurling removed.


----------



## KRS1 (Sep 20, 2008)

RC g2 modded with board 7880 and q5 led . This baby go with me every where  , capable of throwing 30m + and very good run time (1.5+ hours).

Cost me only about $20 included GIDT and glow O ring :naughty:


----------



## scdreger (Sep 20, 2008)

Nitecore D10
Spyderco Lum Chinese Folder
SAK – Farmer or Mini champ


----------



## Illum (Sep 20, 2008)

:)> said:


> I am still completely enamored with the Aeon's output, runtime, size and beauty. I can't belive that more people don't EDC this little gem as I find it to be the finest EDC made. It can slip in your pocket unnoticed and it packs quite a punch. I can't see this one falling out of my EDC for a long, long time



I'll be grabbing one [aluminum...black] as soon as I have the money for one...although it would still be a backup light


----------



## sohl (Sep 21, 2008)

Civil: 

Light: Nitecore Extreme head on a SF E1b body and SF E2dl tailswitch. 
Knife: Benchmade lum 745 or spyderco para military. 

At work (military)

Light: SF E2DL body with milky Creemator head + Nitecore Extreme head on a SF E1b body and SF E2dl tailswitch

Knife: Fällkniven S1 and Spyderco para military. 

+ 
multitool 
and more.


----------



## seery (Sep 21, 2008)

S&W M&P 340 w/Winchester Rangers.

Muyshondt Aeon in black type III.

Spyderco Native.


----------



## andylondon (Sep 21, 2008)

My EDC is the Olight T10, 2008 edition.


----------



## boudeou (Sep 21, 2008)

nathan310 said:


> quote of over sized image removed
> 
> Sorry for the pic quality.


 
i love this knife !
what brand is it ?

also i have a stupid question for you guys , but i'm french so excuse me 
why do you have so many ammunitions for your guns ? 9 friendly bullets isn't enought ? you lives in fort alamo ? 

please don't kill me ,it's just a joke !

edit : it's your yuna (hard 1 or mini hard 1 ?), i'm really stupid...


----------



## h2oflyer (Sep 21, 2008)

BitZ with Strider PT CC in a Lifter belt sheath is my first grab EDC

Nitecore Extreme and small classic Sebenza for more serious outdoor
adventure.


----------



## noleincol (Sep 21, 2008)

Fenix P1D CE + Kershaw Blackout + Glock 29 w/ Double Tap Ammo + backup 15 rd. mag w/DT ammo . After sundown, add Surefire 6P w/ Malkoff M60. ​


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 21, 2008)

Nitecore EX10


----------



## WadeF (Sep 21, 2008)

Nitecore EX10 GD+.


----------



## jonteo (Sep 21, 2008)

Nitecore Tactical SmartPD D10 (GDP)
Victorinox SwissTool Spirit


----------



## victor01 (Sep 21, 2008)

nathan310 said:


> Hey everybody :wave:
> 
> I'm trying to see what everyone's EDC is.
> 
> ...




Nitecore D10


----------



## stevie-ca (Sep 21, 2008)

Nitecore D10
Surefire E1B


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Sep 21, 2008)

Today its my NiteCore Ex10. I rotate every 2 or 3 days with my other CR123 lights.


----------



## Riddick (Sep 21, 2008)

SureFire L1
Swiss Army Farmer


E2L 45 lumen single stage on the headboard/backup


tight & small just the way I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## sappyg (Sep 21, 2008)

D10.......... just aquired an e2e so this is definately going to be added to the mix. i also ordered a holster for the e2e and 6p from concealco so these lights will be in addition to the d10


----------



## etc (Sep 22, 2008)

Somewhat off-topic, but this is my "car" EDC.

StreamLight TwinTask 2D,
AAP 3W with 4P mod
cheap DX lite (2AA or CR2)
PT Apex 4AA headlight with P4 mod.

Batteries include D, C, Alkalines, Eneloops and Lithiums. And CR2 cells.

the lites are kept empty without batteries except for PT which has Eneloops NiMH. I am afraid of leaks.

All of the lites are disposable, (except for PT Apex) and can be given away to someone with cells including spare cells.


----------



## bobo383 (Sep 22, 2008)

Fenix P3D - I supervise 28 skilled tradesmen in an automated plant with very little lighting. I just wish I could delete the SOS flashy mode on the P3D.


----------



## applevision (Sep 22, 2008)

NiteCore D10, it's one of my favorite THINGS, period...:twothumbs


----------



## tstartrekdude (Sep 22, 2008)

modded uf 606a with a q5, in cr2 mode.


----------



## 42 (Sep 22, 2008)

Raw Al
Tiablo A1

Mini Griptillian
Mcusta MC-72D


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 22, 2008)

Surefire L1, Columbia River M16 Knife (the small one), wallet, watch.


----------



## Jarl (Sep 22, 2008)

lummi raw al, fenix E01 on keys. I don't EDC a leatherman, though I plan to fix that sometime.


----------



## shroomy (Sep 22, 2008)

Surefire A2. It's just a great light.


----------



## Wolf359 (Sep 22, 2008)

Solarforce L2 R2 with non Tactical head


----------



## bullterrier (Sep 22, 2008)

Novatac 120P, SureFire E1L dual stage and i JETBeam JET-μ and Fenix E01 






SureFire E1L dual stage and and Fenix E01 






NovaTac 120P and JETBeam JET-μ


----------



## Stainz (Sep 22, 2008)

Was S-F 6P LED - then Fenix P2D Q5 Premium - until a few weeks ago - S-F E1B. Saturday added a S-F E2DL that may get some carry, too. All are great!

Stainz


----------



## 1M1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Lummi RAW NS in pants pocket, Lummi WEE on money purse, BiTZ clipped to shirt pocket.

In office, Ritter Mini-Griptillian; on street, Benchmade 710.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Sep 22, 2008)

Keychain: Fenix L0D CE Q4 with rechargeable Rayovac Hybrid AAA cell
Keychain: 99 cent green LED coin cell light
Satchel: Nitecore D10 with rechargeable Rayovac Hybrid AA cell
Satchel: Fenix P1D CE with rechargeable 3V 123 cell
Car: Streamlight ProPoly 4AA with disposable alkaline AA cells

For the Rayovac Hybrid cells, I use a Maha PowerEx MH-C9000 charger


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 22, 2008)

oren1s said:


> Olight T20 AW cells,
> Spyderco Military,
> Glock19 + 2 extra mag.
> pepper spray can


 

Wow, wherer do you live? 2 extra mags?


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 22, 2008)

I carry an incendio from lumapower


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 22, 2008)

Black KL4 head on a fivemega 18650 Scorpion tube.


----------



## ruger357 (Sep 22, 2008)

Fenix E01 and Boker Keycom on my keychain. Either a Nitecore D10 or EX10 and a Kershaw Ram in my right pocket/Boker Subclaw in my left.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 22, 2008)

dx fauxton


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Sep 22, 2008)

6 flute Ti PD-S in my pocket with a Ti Killer and Inka Ti pen on my keys.


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 22, 2008)

yesterday it was amilite cuty on a LID body with a fenix forward clicky.
today it is a newly acquired Jetbeam Pro ST - :wow: what a beam


----------



## Blindasabat (Sep 22, 2008)

For a while now my pocket EDC has been the LRI Photon REX. Simple, cheap, excellent UI with a low-low from the start if you want, and plastic means I can forget it is in my pocket even with keys.

In my bag is a different story. I currently carry and use the following in this order:
1) Surefire E2L (two level KX2 bezel) on E1 body with RCR123. Even on one RCR123, this thing throws like a 200L light but has a very useable low. Nice beam.
2) Nitecore EX10 with RCR123. Nice UI and good tint after Darkzero dropped an R2 WG in it for me. Needs piston lubed though.
3) Fenix P2T v2.0 R100 (L1T v2.0 with CR123 P2D body) - nice tint and UI.


----------



## Kanelight (Sep 22, 2008)

HDS U60
Modded Arc AA
Arc AAA
Coin cell red led
Coin cell cyan led


----------



## jimmy1970 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nitecore D10, Fenix L2D Premium Q5 (depending on runtime requirements).

jr/


----------



## Nitroz (Sep 22, 2008)

Fenix E01 on the keychain, and Surefire g2 with drop-in in the car.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 23, 2008)

Heres mine.

Surefire E1B-(usually on the maxpedition falcon II shoulder strap)

NiteCore EX10
CRKT Tanto 
BlackBerry
Card holder with money and cards
Keys








EDIT: 9-30......I "customized my wallet with carbon fiber and tritium


----------



## chorlton (Sep 23, 2008)

Orb Raw NS Cree R2 200/100 lumens :whoopin::goodjob:

Benchmade Benchmite

Tag Heuer 2000 Evo


----------



## karlthev (Sep 23, 2008)

SPY 005, modded Arc First Run LS, Ti Wee.



Karl


----------



## Henk_Lu (Sep 23, 2008)

Fenix L1D (at home with the red filter for the bathroom at night)
Fenix L0D in the car
Fenix L2D for geocaching
Surefire L4 Lumamax for geocaching when it gets tough
Maglite 4C for... nostalgia! :candle:


----------



## chaoss (Sep 23, 2008)

120 E for work & E1B for bumps in the night oo:.


----------



## Secur1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Draco XRE on my keys.
Fenix P3D Q5 as backup.


----------



## aceo07 (Sep 23, 2008)

HDS U60 (seoul upgraded)


----------



## coyote223 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mainly a Surefire E2E, occasionally a Fenix TK11.


----------



## BigD64 (Sep 23, 2008)

Surefire E1B "nuff said"


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll eventually EDC a SF E1B and a SF E2DL. Also will EDC a SF F04 Beam Diffuser for the E2DL. Spare CR123 as well.

-Bruce


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 24, 2008)

I just got my AmondoTech Titanium N30 HID spotlight, so it is now my main EDC along with my green laser.


----------



## Double_A (Sep 24, 2008)

Fenix L0D-CE and a Benchmade Mini-AFCK


----------



## tygger (Sep 24, 2008)

Arc AAA (CS), Photon Freedom (DS), Kershaw Scallion, SAK Classic


----------



## drillbit (Sep 24, 2008)

L-Mini(Version 2) always, and a Spyderco Native recently.


Karl


----------



## MikeSalt (Sep 24, 2008)

My current A-EDC (Absolute Every Day Carry - goes EVERYWHERE with me) is my Lummi Wee Ti 80. It is so small on my keyring that I barely notice it. It makes a Maglite Solitaire look huge. Unlike the Solitaire however, the perfectly formed, beautifully tinted 56 lumens out of the front is actually useful. Rechargeable too!


----------



## riceboy72 (Sep 24, 2008)

Surefire E2DL in my left pocket, and / or an A2 every so often.

Great pair of lights. The size doesn't bother me now that I'm used to it.


----------



## Nekolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Pocket: Novatac 120P but it will be Ra clicky when I get.

Car: HDS U60XRGT

Keychain: Ichishiki Ver.3.1

Home: Ra Twisty 100Tr, Nitecore D-I, Arc-AAA-P DS


----------



## Screwball (Sep 24, 2008)

2AA led minimag
1AAA leatherman led (freeby with a fuse)
SAK Swisschamp(belt carry)
Both of the flashlights will be replaced by a Nitecore D10 when I can afford one


----------



## Pistolero (Sep 25, 2008)

Pocket: OLIGHT T-10 Q5
Keys: Fenix P1DCE + Photon Micro Green
Knife: CRKT M16-10kz ($20 walmart)
Lighter: Ronson Butane Torch (Zippo-style design; am not a smoker)


----------



## Patriot (Sep 25, 2008)

Surefire L1
Fenix LOD 10440


----------



## The Sun (Sep 25, 2008)

they vary. today was EX10 / EagleTac T10C / Spyderco Delica 4 comboedge day


----------



## Thermionic (Sep 26, 2008)

Nitecore D10 (which replaced an ARC LSH-P), and on the keychain a Wee NS 50 together with a Leatherman Squirt P4. At home I also usually edc a Leatherman Charge AL.


----------



## nathan310 (Sep 26, 2008)

Just got my 2008 olight t10 and I'm going to try it out.

I have never seen a light with such a perfectly round and defined hotspot before!


----------



## Photon Joe (Sep 26, 2008)

Proton Pro, Gerber infinity ultra-M


----------



## Till (Sep 26, 2008)

SF 6PD in V70
SF E1e clipped to pocket
SF E2D clipped to other pocket
Spyderco Harpy
SIG Sauer SP2340 in .40S&W
ASP Street Defender on keychain

Plenty of spare batteries in the car.


Also got a SL Stinger and Inova T4 charging in the car.


----------



## LiteShow (Sep 26, 2008)

My one and only EDC is a P1D CREE Q5 with only LiFePo4 RCR123A (I never use primaries). I have spare RCR123A batteries in the car or backpack ready to go.

I typically wear jeans during the colder months and EDC the light in the jeans coin pocket. In shorts weather, I use the clip that came with the light and clip it either to the shorts belt loop or to my keys.


----------



## electromage (Sep 26, 2008)

As far as lights go, still carrying the SureFire L1 clipped to my pocket, and the Fenix L0D-Q4 on my keychain. My Maxpedition EDC bag contains a 6PDL, Princeton Tec Fuel headlamp, Wolf Eyes Angel C, and red Peak Matterhorn. I have four spare CR123s in a waterproof tube.


----------



## xoltri (Sep 26, 2008)

LF2X!


----------



## BigBluefish (Sep 26, 2008)

Fenix L1T v2.0
Spyderco Delica


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 22, 2008)

*EDC*


----------



## munchs (Dec 22, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> *EDC*


 Is that chunk of metal next to the cell phone what I think it is? 

EDC for me NOW is an Olight Infinitum and a spyderco mouse


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am now EDC'ing my Husky 4 watt 2D 200 lumen Tactical CREE LED flashlight. I find it to be the perfect size and has unbelievable throw. My EDC was unstable and constantly changing before I got this light, but this one has turned out to be the best EDC ever for me and is going to be a permanent one.


----------



## naked2 (Dec 22, 2008)

Olight Titanium Infinitum
Leatherman Charge Al
Motorola Adventure


----------



## HeadShot (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi,

i edc the folloing gear

on my keyring:
+ Titanium Innovations Keylight
+ Laerdal Face Shield

on the belt: 
+ LumaPower LM33
+ Leatherman Charge
+ latex gloves

in my backpack:
+ Surefire E2DL
+ EagleTac T10L
+ Victorinox Swisstool
+ First Aid Kit

in the car:
+ Surefire G2L
+ Nuwai TM-301
+ First Aid Kit
+ Stifneck select
+ Fire extinguisher

And when wearing uniform:
+ Surefire G2L
+ Duracell penlight
+ Victorinox Swisstool Spirit
+ additional keyring with keylight and face shield
+ several pairs of latex gloves
+ littman stethoscope
+ pulsoxymeter
+ bottle of disinfectant
+ pocket book on medication
...

on thinking about it, i realize, that is quite an amount of gear, i carry with me every day... ;-)
greetz,
georg


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 22, 2008)

At the moment, the Fenix EO1


----------



## mon90ey (Dec 22, 2008)

Fenix L1D Q5 and a Leatherman Wave in my tool pouch, E01 along with a Case Sodbuster Jr. Stainless in my right front pocket and a Victrinox Classic SD in my left front pocket. I run on ROV Hybrids mostly, with L91's and L92's as backups. I have a P2D Q5 running primaries that I use around the house on the weekends. AA's and AAA's are just easier to get at work should I need to access them in a pinch!:thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 22, 2008)

On me it would be the D10 and ITP C9 or the N3 Q5 with ITP.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 22, 2008)

Fenix E01 on my keychain and a Victorinox Driver/Recruit SAK.


----------



## divine (Dec 22, 2008)

I carry a C2H and RA Twisty in my pants pockets, C2H clipped, Twisty pocketed.

I have a KD V5 XRT on my keys and just added an Arcmania MJP Extreme III to my keys.

In my winter coat (which I don't get to use all that much) I have a mudman's poorman's sundrop, Sgt. Burkett, and a 6P EO-9 IMR setup.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 22, 2008)

@DaFABRICATA
Nice to see a lanyard ring on that pineapple:devil:


----------



## Christoph (Dec 22, 2008)

Not shown is a jil intelli on my key chain


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok, my Fenix LD01 SS just replaced my E01 for pocket carry. My P1D CE is in my coat pocket and the TK11 on my belt.


----------



## gsegelk (Dec 22, 2008)

Primary: Dereelight C2H 5A (warm tint)
Backup: Olight Ti Infinitum


----------



## LITEDISORDER (Dec 22, 2008)

Novatac 120P and Fenix LD01 SS, but I'm thinking about the Olight Titanium Infinitum. The UI is the best I've ever seen. Does any other light use this Digital Infinite Beam Adjustment?


----------



## mcmc (Dec 22, 2008)

Disregard my sig, I can't seem to change it for some reason 

:KEYCHAIN:
(all on McGizmo Nano clips)
- Car keys: Fauxton, Blue trit Glowring, KD original 1AAA SSC Buckle light, Gunmetal spy capsule with spare cash
- Main keys: Leatherman Squirt P4 (pliers) and S4 (scissors), Spy capsule lighter, Red Covert Photon Freedom, 2 GB USB stick

:BELT:
- LunaSol20 in velcro holster
- Milkyspit U2by2 High CRI in leather Kazu holster (alternates with Milkyspit SSC P7 L5)

:BACKPACK:
- SSC Modded PT EOS headlamp
- MillerMods Quad-Cree-Q5 2D Mag
- Bunch of fauxtons and sometimes SMJLED 2AA lights for emergency/loaners


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 22, 2008)

Currently a McG LS27

-Mayo


----------



## Yapo (Dec 22, 2008)

Proton Pro for me!
I dont think i'll be able to get another light without a nice pocket clip again...


----------



## Electric Factory (Dec 22, 2008)

riceboy72 said:


> Surefire E2DL in my left pocket, and / or an A2 every so often.
> 
> Great pair of lights. The size doesn't bother me now that I'm used to it.



A-ha, he very two lights I have ! Please explain how you carry the ED2L or A2 Aviator in a pants pocket. Or maybe you mean a jacket/ coat pocket ? I was actually considering buying a belt holder for either or both of these lights for EDC.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 22, 2008)

Lock out the tailcap and drop it into the pocket. :twothumbs


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 22, 2008)

Fenix P1 and Tiablo MA1


----------



## shomie911 (Dec 22, 2008)

Electric Factory said:


> A-ha, he very two lights I have ! Please explain how you carry the ED2L or A2 Aviator in a pants pocket. Or maybe you mean a jacket/ coat pocket ? I was actually considering buying a belt holder for either or both of these lights for EDC.



They both have clips...you just clip them to the inside of the pocket.

That's what I do with my A2, just clip it inside my left front pocket.


----------



## Shawn L (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been revolving my SF A2 and SF Backup, but I just got the SF E2DL for X-mas so I'm going going to carry for a while.


----------



## Ned-L (Dec 23, 2008)

Aeon Natural - just purchased (on sale) a week or so ago - pretty much the perfect EDC - small enough to carry in pants pocket whether dress or casual, but big enough to twist with one hand, a quality, solid, tool light.

Occasionally alternate with EX10 or Firefly III.

Benchmade 556 (except not with dress pants)


----------



## Gino (Dec 23, 2008)

Creemator


----------



## BLUE LED (Dec 24, 2008)

My current EDC is a Dereelight C2H R2 and a Olight Titanium Infinitum.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 24, 2008)

pants:
Fenix LOD-Q4
Fenix E01
Arc-P

backpack/coat pocket:
Nitecore D10
Elektrolumens DeCree

Kees


----------



## LowOutput (Dec 24, 2008)

In the cool months I carry a Fenix P3D Q5 in an inside jacket pocket. As of yesterday, a Fenix LD01 SS on my keychain. I also keep a Streamlight Strion on charge in my pick up. A Tiablo A9 and Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60 on the night stand.


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Dec 24, 2008)

Today is my NiteCore EX10. Tomorrow? Who Knows?


----------



## danpass (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jan 7, 2009)

My EDC equipment varies as some days I must wear a suit and other days I wear more casual clothes. When wearing a suit, an ORB Raw and slim Benchmade Pardue 530 (full sized folder, less than 2oz.). Of course a Photon Freedom on the thinned down keyring and, of course, the Ed Brown Kobra Carry. Other days I carry my Ra 140-CGT, Photon, bigger knife (varies by my mood), Glock 22 and Kel-tec PM9 on my ankle. Work-related gear varies.

Headshot: What pulse ox do you carry? I've been shopping for a small unit myself. Seems to be a fairly wide price range on fingertip units. So far, it seems the Nonin (9500 or 9550) is the quality way to go. Just wondered if you knew of other high-end choices.


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Jan 7, 2009)

danpass said:


>




Very nice Meerkat! One of my favorite Spyderco knives.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 7, 2009)

Milky KL4 Boxter head, E1B body, E2D tailcap, AW RCR123 cell.

Nice little package really! 
I like to pair it with a BM tanto mini-grip or Spyderco Native or a dozen other knives, it is almost always something different.


----------



## danpass (Jan 7, 2009)

MikeG1P315 said:


> Very nice Meerkat! One of my favorite Spyderco knives.



I liked it so much I bought two back then (same price). This one shown I sold for twice the original price I bought it at.

The one in my pocket is now free lol.


----------



## wesinator (Jan 7, 2009)

PD30
Leatherman core
Zipppo
winchester folder


----------



## raiderkilo (Jan 7, 2009)

NiteCore D10
Emerson Mini CQC7
ASP Baton 16"
Victorinox


----------



## Stefans (Jan 7, 2009)

For me an EDC has to be very small and light, currently I have a Dereelight C2H R2 in my pocket (that is about maximum size and weight to EDC for me) the C2H replaced a Fenix P2D.

At work it's a different thing, there i carry a Victorinox SwissTool and a Fenix P3D Q5 in my belt


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's what I usually EDC:

The three large lights rotate. I just got the Clicky so that's in my pocket now.  And I have a rare 4-sided Surefire L1 with a new CREE head coming too. (I have to give a big thanks to thegeek and SaturnNyne for making that possible, thanks guys :thumbsup Oh and that is THE most durable phone in existance. It's been thrown on concrete numerous times, fallen from a house, fallen down stars, and many other horribly painful things and it keeps going. :twothumbs

All my EDC items are centered around durability and it shows.


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 7, 2009)

shomie911 said:


> Here's what I usually EDC:
> 
> The three large lights rotate. I just got the Clicky so that's in my pocket now.  And I have a rare 4-sided Surefire L1 with a new CREE head coming too. (I have to give a big thanks to thegeek and SaturnNyne for making that possible, thanks guys :thumbsup Oh and that is THE most durable phone in existance. It's been thrown on concrete numerous times, fallen from a house, fallen down stars, and many other horribly painful things and it keeps going. :twothumbs
> 
> All my EDC items are centered around durability and it shows.



hey, what's that in the top right??


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 7, 2009)

hyperloop said:


> hey, what's that in the top right??



One of my favorite lights. It's a particularly special Peak LED Solutions Kino Bay in stainless steel with a P4 emitter. It's special because Robyn (the owner) made sure this one was absolutely perfect. 

I love it. Runs a long time on a AA eneloop at about 35 lumens, perfect for everyday tasks.

Peak is a great company, they have excellent customer service and make excellent lights. :thumbsup:

EDIT:

It looks even better in person!


----------



## Robertesq1 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 7, 2009)

Never cared for much in the pockets. Current AAA EDC is a L0DQ4. Usually have a Micra or some other small multitool. Sometimes a Gerber Mini-Fastdraw. Some bills, a credit card, and DL are shoved in another pocket. I set myself free long ago and gave up the fat, uncomfortable wallet. If I'm wearing a coat a bigger light goes too.

Geoff


----------



## drillbit (Jan 8, 2009)

Currently, a VenusFire L085, from DX. Very similar proportions(and output) to my Little Mini(mY previous EDC).


----------



## JLEGG (Jan 9, 2009)

my EDC light is a LDo1 on a micro stream body running it with a 10440 cell.
Also in use 5 days a week in my tool kit is a MM with a tle5ex with a kroll switch.


----------



## TKC (Jan 9, 2009)

*MY current EDC light is a Mc Gizmo Sundrop, a Todd Begg Gent Glimpse, and a MIke Alsdorf slippie.*





http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u130/TheKnifeCollector/Asldorfgeenopen.jpg


_
Over sized image removed_


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 9, 2009)

I currently EDC my G2LED.


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Jan 10, 2009)

nitecore d10 with 14500

how are so many people including guns in their edc's. i thought it was some kind of felony to keep a gun hidden in your coat pocket and that kind of stuff was limited to those with permits and those in the ghetto.


----------



## depusm12 (Jan 10, 2009)

jasonsmaglites said:


> nitecore d10 with 14500
> 
> how are so many people including guns in their edc's. i thought it was some kind of felony to keep a gun hidden in your coat pocket and that kind of stuff was limited to those with permits and those in the ghetto.



I would guess those carrying firearms have a concealed carry permit to do so.


----------



## depusm12 (Jan 10, 2009)

MY daily edc is as follows:

On duty
Z2 w Malkoff M60 on my duty belt
SF A2 w white leds
SF L4
Gerber Air Ranger or A/F mini Covert knife
Batuca battery carrier w 8 Tenergy 900 Mah
Li-Ion CR123's
Other light in my duty bag as required. 

Off duty 
SF Z2 w Malkoff M60L
Inova 2008 T1
SF E2e w Milkyspit modded KL1 head
Gerber Air Ranger or A/F mini Covert knife
Batuca battery carrier w 8 Tenergy 900 Mah
Li-Ion CR123's


----------



## ToeMoss (Jan 11, 2009)

Titanium Muyshondt Aeon. 
Sometimes an RA twisty for backup, or the Photon Proton Pro


----------



## Fred S (Jan 11, 2009)

bobo383 said:


> Fenix P3D - I supervise 28 skilled tradesmen in an automated plant with very little lighting. I just wish I could delete the SOS flashy mode on the P3D.


 where do you work in L-ton ?


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Jan 11, 2009)

I am offended at this presumptuous thread for being in the led forum section. I may just have to edc an incandescent from now on.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jan 11, 2009)

Guy's Dropper said:


> I am offended at this presumptuous thread for being in the led forum section. I may just have to edc an incandescent from now on.



Agreed. Furthermore, I am offended that this has been asked in a flashlight only forum and will start EDCing a toaster and a garden hose from now on. 

On a serious note, I edc an arc AAA and a SF A2 in my bag.


----------



## Robertesq1 (Jan 11, 2009)

jasonsmaglites said:


> nitecore d10 with 14500
> 
> how are so many people including guns in their edc's. i thought it was some kind of felony to keep a gun hidden in your coat pocket and that kind of stuff was limited to those with permits and those in the ghetto.




FYI... The Majority of states now have shall issue laws which pretty much insure that a law abiding citizen can obtain a lawful concealed carry permit. I happen to be a retired cop and have an unrestricted carry permit which is standard issue on retirement.


----------



## Gary007 (Jan 11, 2009)

an Ra Twisty and a Benchmade Griptilian :thumbsup:


----------



## xpea (Jan 11, 2009)

- Fenix E01 lithium loaded on the keychain
- Huntlight FT04XJA3 (SSC P4 USX0I bin) eneloop loaded in the pants pocket
- Dereelight CL1H V4 3D Q5 WC with Samsung 2800mAH in a XENOLED Cordura holster attached to the belt
- one spare 18650 2800mAH in front pocket jacket
- 2 other spare 18650 2800mah + 2 lithium AAA in business bag

:naughty:


----------



## Bobpuvel (Jan 11, 2009)

-Fenix LD10(sometimes swapped out for the Nitecore EX10)
-NiteIze s-biner with fox-40 whistle, paracord lanyard, Fenix EO1
-LG Shine
-**Soon there will be a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian thrown into the mix**


----------



## TKC (Jan 11, 2009)

*I happen to have a CCW permit in several states. 
So, yeah, I carry a gun with my EDC. My EDC light is a Sundrop.*


----------



## ResQTech (Jan 11, 2009)

Gary007 said:


> an Ra Twisty and a Benchmade Griptilian :thumbsup:



Nice, I EDC the Griptilian also. Along with a L0D on the keychain and a L4 or A2 in the bag. The L0D's perfect, wouldn't want to go any larger on the keychain, and it's got a great combination of bright and long runtime options.


----------



## RandyVuong (Jan 12, 2009)

Nitecore EX10


----------



## danpass (Jan 12, 2009)

> how are so many people including guns in their edc's. i thought it was some kind of felony to keep a gun hidden in your coat pocket and that kind of stuff was limited to those with permits and those in the ghetto.



A classic example of the media's mental programming


----------



## litetube (Jan 12, 2009)

You got that right Danpass. Usually it is a requirement to have the gun concealed in public. And I dont know what is worse, the mindset that those who choose to exercise their second amendment rights are doing so illegally or that if you have a gun you are "Ghetto". These are the people who will readily sign away their Constitutional rights without a second thought as they down another full cup of KoolAid. If you scoff at that notion you should really get a reality check and pull your head out of the sand and quick

EDC:Ex10 and Spyderco Delica 4 in G10. Have a permit to carry but choose not to at this time in my life.


----------



## LightScene (Jan 12, 2009)

This is what's in my right hand pocket.
The Solitaire is holding a spare 10440.


----------



## danpass (Jan 12, 2009)

LightScene said:


> ..........
> This is what's in my right hand pocket.
> The Solitaire is holding a spare 10440.



and .... what's the golf scope for?


----------



## LightScene (Jan 12, 2009)

danpass said:


> and .... what's the golf scope for?


It's not a golf scope, it's a monocular - the one used by Jack Bauer.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 12, 2009)

My EDC varies from day to day,today it's this


----------



## f22shift (Jan 12, 2009)

LightScene said:


> It's not a golf scope, it's a monocular - the one used by Jack Bauer.


 
supposedly you can use one backwards to see in a peephole a la kramer 
no ambushing


----------



## danpass (Jan 12, 2009)

LightScene said:


> It's not a golf scope, it's a monocular - the one used by Jack Bauer.



ahhhhh ..... it shoots fricken laser beams


----------



## LightScene (Jan 12, 2009)

danpass said:


> ahhhhh ..... it shoots fricken laser beams


No. That's the one for golfers. Mine is for spys and anti-terrorists (and bird watchers).


----------



## foxtrot29 (Jan 12, 2009)

bondr006 said:


> Milky E1B Transformer, NDI, LOD CE, LOD Q4



Hey! Where did you get that clip that is on your NDI!?


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 12, 2009)

My EDC: Wallet, Keys(lighthound keychain light), Ipod Touch, Casio Gz'one "indestructible" phone(im on my 8th one), Olight M20 Premium and/or Surefire 6PL, Kershaw Junkyard Dog or Tanto Blur, Springfield XD45 Service (8 in the clip 1 in the chamber. No extra clips, if ya cant get the job done with that ya might as well just give up lol)

In the backpack: 12 pack of SF123, laptop, Mag Solitaire (SP?) with Terralux LED upgrade, extra box of bullets and "speed loader", change of clothes 

In the truck: Malkoff modded 4D, Craftsman rechargeable LED droplight, PLENTY of extraction equipment, parts, and tools, and the essentials bag (2 bottles of water, 2 headlamps, hunting knife, another Kershaw, listerene, bandana, DVOM, handheld Garmin, and some various medecines)


----------



## SimpleIsGood229 (Jan 12, 2009)

My EDC light is a Surefire Z2L with Malkoff M60. I always have at least one Spyderco on me--more often two. Lately, it's been the Captain and full-serrated Tasman Salt.


----------



## J-Na806 (Jan 13, 2009)

My EDC 
Flashlights
Romisen RC-N3 ..........in my jacket.
Surefire E1B Backup..........in my pocket.
Trustfire TR-Q5...............in my 5.11 Rush 24 Backpack.

Knives
Spyderco Spyker
Emerson Super CQC-7 ( rotating with Spyker  )
Spyderco Karambit 






Jimmy


----------



## jblackwood (Jan 14, 2009)

Nitecore D10 in my pocket (you down with GDP? Yeah you know me!)
Dereelight CL1Hv4 and DBSv2 in my briefcase because I work in a new building and my classroom has no windows. We've lost power before and it's totally dark! :rock: I use my D10 to get to my case and fetch my bigger lights.


----------



## CARNAL1 (Jan 14, 2009)

I usually EDC 5 L.E.D. lights with me on a daily basis. Around my neck on a lanyard is my ARC-AAA P (CS). On my belt beside my SwissArmy SwissChamp, I carry my Fenix P2D Q5. In my front left pocket I carry my Surefire M2 with Z48 tailcap, and Kaidomain R2 drop-in installed. In my front right pocket beside my Batuca spares carrier with 8 CR123 primaries I carry a Surefire E1L with dual stage output. And last but not least in my rear left pocket I carry my Surefire E1B backup with an F04 diffuser. I think these 5 EDC's should cover just about any 0 light situation that I run into. 

Also on my keychain is my CountyComm Ultra-G, and can't forget about my Coat lights: front left chest pocket carries my Surefire E2E HA with TLS single stage head installed; and my Surefire E2L 45 lumen single stage. And finally in my front left chest pocket is my Fenix L1D CE with L91 lithium battery installed. I think that covers everything, yep that's it.

H.D.T. = Happy Dark Trails


----------



## mcmc (Jan 14, 2009)

Carnal, that is absolutely nuts! :nana: How do you walk/sit/run with that many lights in your pants?

I think LEO's have the right idea with trying to carry all their gear on their belt. However, with Kazu the wonderful leather holster maker awol these days, it's hard to find suitable, durable, and classy ways to belt-carry.  I love the holsters he made for me...


nuts! :nana:


----------



## danpass (Jan 14, 2009)

CARNAL1 said:


> I usually EDC 5 L.E.D. lights with me on a daily basis. Around my neck on a lanyard is my ARC-AAA P (CS). On my belt beside my SwissArmy SwissChamp, I carry my Fenix P2D Q5. In my front left pocket I carry my Surefire M2 with Z48 tailcap, and Kaidomain R2 drop-in installed. In my front right pocket beside my Batuca spares carrier with 8 CR123 primaries I carry a Surefire E1L with dual stage output. And last but not least in my rear left pocket I carry my Surefire E1B backup with an F04 diffuser. I think these 5 EDC's should cover just about any 0 light situation that I run into.
> 
> Also on my keychain is my CountyComm Ultra-G, and can't forget about my Coat lights: front left chest pocket carries my Surefire E2E HA with TLS single stage head installed; and my Surefire E2L 45 lumen single stage. And finally in my front left chest pocket is my Fenix L1D CE with L91 lithium battery installed. I think that covers everything, yep that's it.
> 
> H.D.T. = Happy Dark Trails



no chewing gum?


----------



## OrlandoLights (Jan 14, 2009)

CARNAL1 said:


> I usually EDC 5 L.E.D. lights with me on a daily basis. Around my neck on a lanyard is my ARC-AAA P (CS). On my belt beside my SwissArmy SwissChamp, I carry my Fenix P2D Q5. In my front left pocket I carry my Surefire M2 with Z48 tailcap, and Kaidomain R2 drop-in installed. In my front right pocket beside my Batuca spares carrier with 8 CR123 primaries I carry a Surefire E1L with dual stage output. And last but not least in my rear left pocket I carry my Surefire E1B backup with an F04 diffuser. I think these 5 EDC's should cover just about any 0 light situation that I run into.
> 
> Also on my keychain is my CountyComm Ultra-G, and can't forget about my Coat lights: front left chest pocket carries my Surefire E2E HA with TLS single stage head installed; and my Surefire E2L 45 lumen single stage. And finally in my front left chest pocket is my Fenix L1D CE with L91 lithium battery installed. I think that covers everything, yep that's it.
> 
> H.D.T. = Happy Dark Trails



Walking through a metal detector must be a memorable event for all involved.


----------



## CARNAL1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Guys,

I'm 6'4', 340 lbs, so all the lights that I carry are nothing compared to the lunch that I bring to work everyday. And as far as Metal detectors are concerned. Quick story, I had to go to the Court House in my area to get a copy of some legal papers that I needed. When I unloaded all my lights to walk thru the metal detector, the LEOs just stared at me with their mouths open. They asked why I need all of the lights that I had on me, my response was that you never know when you'll need a good flashlight.

H.D.T. = Happy Dark Trails


----------



## Well-Lit (Jan 14, 2009)

Always two lights...Generally an incan and an LED. Currently the combination is a SF E2e with a LF E0-E2R with AW's and a Lumapower InCenDio with a primary. The E2e is belt carried in a V82 holster. The InCenDio is clipped in the front shirt pocket.

Best Regards:
Bob


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 14, 2009)

SF E1B in my pocket or on my belt at all times....


----------



## Shrigg (Jan 15, 2009)

My pocket stunner: 
(not visible is the AW 10440 )
http://hdmuse.com/images/EDC.jpg

The mini clip detaches the housekey/L0D for running in for a forgotten item while the car warms up


Over sized image removed


----------



## Raindog- (Jan 15, 2009)

One "big" and one little in any combination of this:

-LF3XT.
-D10.
-NT120P.
-NDI.
&
-LF2X.
-Orb Raw NS.
-LD01.

Lately I'm in love with my LF3XT.


----------



## MWClint (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm at work right now carrying a Peak Brass Rainier, Fenix L0-Ti and Spy 007
(all three sport SSC P4 U2SWOH leds)


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 15, 2009)

LOD,P3D,and soon a *Dereelight CL1H V4 MC-E! OK,I wish I could afford a SPY 007!But what are you going to do....???
*


----------



## bondr006 (Jan 15, 2009)

foxtrot29 said:


> Hey! Where did you get that clip that is on your NDI!?



The clip is from a RiverRock AA light I got from Target.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Jan 15, 2009)

SureFire E1E.. my first incan. I like that it fits in my pocket without sticking out on ends so to speak. And I needed an incan for it's color rendition of objects. And it's not exceedingly bright, and runs for maybe 90mins.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 15, 2009)

Mine is the original P1D,fits perfect in the change pocket of my blue jeans.:twothumbs 
My3KidsDad!,

Some mighty fine HUNTING in the oil capital of North America.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BrightKnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Treo 650
Multi Pocket Knife 
LD01 SS in the holster


----------



## progninja (Jan 17, 2009)

GP L043 @ keychain
Fenix PD30 Q5! (my personal favorite)


----------



## bondr006 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have looked for references for it, but can't seem to find it anywhere. Could you please tell me what a Fenix PD30 is, and provide a link to it? Thanks.



progninja said:


> GP L043 @ keychain
> Fenix PD30 Q5! (my personal favorite)


----------



## sigsour (Jan 17, 2009)

My BM mini and Novatac.....


----------



## cbxer55 (Jan 17, 2009)

I still pretty much carry the same group I have for several years.
1. Surefire U2 (2 years old, original clickie) Belt carrier for it and cell.
2. Fenix P1D-CE usually dangling from belt loop, sometimes on right ankle.
3. Benchmade full size Rukus right front
4. Benchmade mini Rukus Left front
5. Kimber CDP II .45 in IWB holster rh hip
6. North American Arms .32 Guardian in left front pocket of on left ankle.
7. Two spare mags for the Kimber on right ankle as well.
8. Leatherman black Charge XTi on left ankle when .32 is not.

Yes I have an Oklahoma Concealed Weapon permit good in 32 other states.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 17, 2009)

Not pictured are cell, wallet, and keys. Those are already a given.


----------



## bondr006 (Jan 18, 2009)

My new LiteFlux LF3XT I got today will be taking the place of my NDI.








bondr006 said:


> Milky E1B Transformer, NDI, LOD CE, LOD Q4


----------



## KiwiMark (Jan 18, 2009)

I always carry my Nokia N95 cellphone on me and:
- I keep a Leatherman Wave in a belt holster on my left hip, 
- a Victorinox Cybertool in another holster on my right hip, 
- a Fenix L0D on my key ring, 
- a Jet-I Pro with 14500 in a pocket 
- an Olight Ti Infinitum in another pocket if I have a suitable pocket with a low chance of accidentally turning it on (no tailcap lockout).

Oh - and my wallet, of course.

Throughout the working week I also keep on me:
- 2 x 8GB USB Flash drives.
- a notebook & pen

That usually covers most of my daily requirements for work & leisure. My other torches come along on a camping trip as well as being played with at home, but they are too big to be carrying around with me every day - I have enough stuff on me as it is.


----------



## danpass (Jan 18, 2009)

I rcvd my 4-flats A2 Aviator yesterday. It has replaced my Fenix L1P so far


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## MikeG1P315 (Jan 19, 2009)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey mikegp your link doesnt work.


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fixed, thanks!

This is only the second picture I've ever posted on a forum... took me a few minutes to straighten it out. This is fun!


----------



## My3kidsfather (Jan 19, 2009)

Lightcrazycanuck said:


> Mine is the original P1D,fits perfect in the change pocket of my blue jeans.:twothumbs
> My3KidsDad!,
> 
> Some mighty fine HUNTING in the oil capital of North America.:thumbsup::thumbsup:



We are blessed to live here even with the way things are going. Were are you from? If I did not have a family, I would try to retire/move to the USA though. Central states probably. Maybe Texas?


----------



## 24601 (Jan 19, 2009)

Surefire g2. Sometimes a Leatherman S2 Serac, which my girlfriend has commandeered as of late.


----------



## Witnessonly (Jan 20, 2009)

Olight T10 (2008)
Proton Freedom on the keys 
Leatherman Charge Ti
N95
Disposable gas lighter
Spacepen


And if it's dark outside...

The Olight M20 Warrior


----------



## carrier82 (Jan 20, 2009)

My work EDC is 1st generation Pelican M6 incandescent. Don't have a civilian EDC yet (not flashaholic enough?)

It fits my hand very well, light output is enough for my needs, light has a nice tint when compared to LEDs and powered by CR123 batteries, I don't need to change them very often (very low self discharge - seldom need the light, but when I don't want the batteries to be dead). Now I'm waiting for a replacement tailcap with clickie. I don't like the twist-to-operate tailcap, and it has failed me a few years ago (poor connection, fixed with WD40).


----------



## bondr006 (Jan 20, 2009)

I see people listing more than just their EDC lights.....So I thought I would post my full EDC compliment. Here goes...

1. Assorted cards. I don't use a wallet.
2. 16gb SanDisk Cruzer Micro
3. Plantronics Voyager 855 Stereo BT Head Set
4. MOTOKRZR K1
5. Milky E1B Transformer
6. LiteFlux LF3XT and AW Nylon Holster
7. NDI 2nd Gen.
8. Photon Freedom Micro
9. Fenix LOD Q4
10. Keys w/Fenix LOD CE and toothpick holder
11. Watch
12. Zebra Mini Telescoping Pen
13. Whole Foods Market Peppermint Lip Balm
14. Leatherman Juice XE6 and REI nylon holster
15. Gerber Fast Draw Spring Assisted, Serrated Edge
16. SanDisk Sansa e280 8gb w SONY MDR-EX51 Headphones








And just in case you are wondering what I carry all this in...

In the warmer months, I wear *Woolrich Elite Series men’s shorts w/10 pockets*.






In the cooler months, I wear *Woolrich Elite Series men's pants w/12 pockets*.






In my back pack, I carry...

*ASUS EeePC 1000H 10" Netbook/Intel Atom N270 1.6GHz/WinXP Pro SP3/160GB HD/2GB Ram/WiFi N/BT*





*Logitech VX Nano Wireless Notebook Mouse*




*
SF 2008 E2L*





*SF E2DL*





*SF G2 w/Wolfeyes Q5 dual level drop-in*


----------



## crocodilo (Jan 20, 2009)

Only six lights? I don't think that qualifies you to be around this forum...


----------



## m16a (Jan 20, 2009)

crocodilo said:


> Only six lights? I don't think that qualifies you to be around this forum...



Hey, I only carry three. Where does that leave me???


----------



## jac2001 (Jan 20, 2009)

-Springfield Armory M1911-A1 .45ACP w/ 7rd Wilson #47 magazine
-Comp-Tac Tuckable IWB Holster
-(2) Wilson ETM 8rd magazines
-(1) Novak(ACT-MAG) 8rd magazine
-CRKT M4-03 Carson Folder Razor Edge
-CRKT M4-13 Carson Folder Veff Serrated Edge
-Surefire E2DL
-Surefire D2 w/ Malkoff M60
-Improvised Spare battery carrier(small zip-lock bag in Benchmade knife pouch



)





....with a few minor variations in knife selection.


----------



## bondr006 (Jan 20, 2009)

crocodilo said:


> Only six lights? I don't think that qualifies you to be around this forum...




That's only my 6 edc lights... I have a 4d mag w/TerraLUX TLE-6EX drop-in on the night stand, a Dereelight V2, SF E2DL, Z2DL, G2DL, 6PDL, E2L and E1L 2008 Versions, and a couple of headlamps in my arsenal also.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 20, 2009)

General EDC @ the moment

Key Chain:
Leatherman Micra
Fenix Eo1 
Uncle Bill’s Tweezers
Keys (of course)

Pocket:
EX10 GDP 
Spyderco UKPK


----------



## type-x (Jan 20, 2009)

Just an A2 aviator (red), my phone and a wallet for me.


----------



## MMFEDGAR (Jan 20, 2009)

:devil:Mine is Ra Clicky x1, Ra Twisty x1, Victorinox 2AA x1


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 20, 2009)

Lately it's been the newest addition to my collection; Novatac 85T.


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 20, 2009)

Jetbeam Jet II Pro IBS, Lummi Raw NS (20/100 Q3-5A), Fenix LD01 on keychain. 4 spare CR123s and 2 spare 14250s.

No knives as its frowned on here in singaporee


----------



## Novaflash (Jan 20, 2009)

Here are a couple of shots that I have posted on other forums. These were taken from two different days.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 21, 2009)

Which G-Shock is that one in the bottom pic.......is it a solar one.


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 21, 2009)

All I EDC is one turbo blaster LD01 with 10440 and a small victorinox knife. Cellphone, wallet and car keys are also always with me. I like to keep it simple and only taking with me the things I really need.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Jan 21, 2009)

Every day in the right front pocket:
Fenix LD20 and SL microstream

In back pack- Surefire L7 with quick detach holster and Surefire G2 LED with clip on holster (lights for use when I am at work in the theater)

Spare light- Inova T1-MP spare incase someone needs to borrow a light or I need a 5th light on me for some reason

Multitool-Leatherman Blast- only on the belt when working, but in the back pack other wise


----------



## strideredc (Jan 21, 2009)

this is it...today!

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa117/strideredc/IMGP1222.jpg

Over sized image removed


----------



## Novaflash (Jan 21, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Which G-Shock is that one in the bottom pic.......is it a solar one.



It is a Mudman GW-9010 

It is is solar and atomic. It has been a great watch.


----------



## 750.356 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mine:







-Glock 17 w/ 2 reloads
-Surefire G2Z w/ P60
-Surefire E1L
-Fox Labs 5.3 OC

The G2Z has recently edged out the E2DL as my main light, as I've been becoming more proficient with the Rogers/Surefire technique.




Wife's:






-Glock 19
-Surefire G2 w/ P60L 
-Fox Labs 5.3

She's recently switched out the G2 for a 6P with a Malkoff M60.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jan 31, 2009)

American's are freakin me out!
Half of them EDC a gun.:thinking:
I would love to be able to own guns (later) but illegal here.:mecry:
I don't really know how to put pictures up so i'll stick with words:

Samsung leather 3 card holder with pocket clip where I keep my ID, school pass and school locker card (opens electronicly).
A LG KC550 phone. (http://mobileroar.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/lg-kc550-expansys.jpg)
PD20 (YES, ONLY 1 FLASHLIGHT FOR EDC!)
Small knife.
Bundle of keys on a big key chain thingy 
That's about it.
How come my pockets get so full of so little stuff...:thinking:

P.S. I put my PD20 lanyard on my LG, pretty handy


----------



## Chronos (Jan 31, 2009)

When I'm off the road, working from home:

Motorola Q (work phone)
T-Mobile Wing (personal phone)
SPY007 or modded HDS EDC B42
Hinderer XM-18
Rolex Datejust


When on the road:

Motorola Q
T-Mobile Wing
Hinderer Ti Kubaton
Breitling SuperOcean
SPY007


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 31, 2009)

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> American's are freakin me out!
> Half of them EDC a gun.:thinking:


That's because they retain some rights that many of us can only dream of


----------



## fire-stick (Jan 31, 2009)

lengendcpf said:


> Mine from clock wise, starting with the Olive Fenix L0D-Q4,
> Keys,
> Metal Cross Ion,
> 1 x AAA Red laser pointer(Also acts as a spare battery tube for the L0D)
> ...


!!!OMG!!!


----------



## chaoss (Jan 31, 2009)

I have changed my EDC light since this thread was started.
Was a S.F. E1B (great light btw) now carrying a RA Twisty 100 TW.
This light is so almost perfect for me, will be once i install a bezel down Ti clip .


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 31, 2009)

LITEDISORDER said:


> Novatac 120P and Fenix LD01 SS, but I'm thinking about the Olight Titanium Infinitum. The UI is the best I've ever seen. Does any other light use this Digital Infinite Beam Adjustment?



ITP lights use the same UI as Olight Infinitum.


----------



## litework (Jan 31, 2009)

If we're just talking flashlights, I don't leave the house without my LiteFlux LF3XT and another light in my jacket. However, if you are talking about what I leave the house with everyday, it looks a little more like this...

http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr95/litework_photo/DSC00447.jpg


_Over sized image removed_


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 31, 2009)

LunaSol 20 and E1B.
Yes, _"2 is one_".


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 31, 2009)

Not to drag this off topic but it would be interesting to know what everybody does and the reason for their EDC gear. I notice alot of people EDC'ing bags and packs of one sort or another with some cool gear.


----------



## andytheboa (Feb 1, 2009)

This is what I always have on me (when and where legal)
*Sanyo S1
*River rock flashlight
*Wallet
-money
-debit card
-insurance cards (health and auto)
-drivers license (with normal and ambulance endorsements)
-certificates (CPR health care provider and NREMT-B)
-permit (CCW)
*Lanyard
-Keys(to my house, Porsche, Ford and van)
-SAK camper
-Lighter
-Whistle
-photon
-flash drive
*NAA stong side pancake holster
-NAA Mini .22 (not a man stopper by any means but any gun is better then no gun)
-5 rounds of HV 22. LR
Please forgive the dog hair.





95% of the time I also carry a Vic. soldier and one of these knives
S&W something or other (almost never carry it but it is a cool design)
Spyderco delica SS
Spyderco delica waved
knockoff spyderco polliwog (I did not now it was a knockoff when I bought it I still carry it as it is pretty good quality)
Benchmade 910
Benchmade mini grip
Vic soldiers
Kershaw leek
(can you guess which two knives I was carrying when I was bored with a sharpie?)


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 1, 2009)

These four are my current EDC lights. 
Fenix L1DCE, LODCE, E01 and a small Bible.


----------



## fenix-rules (Feb 1, 2009)

Fenix L1D/P1D


----------



## Strauss (Feb 1, 2009)

*Work EDC:*
Ra Twisty 85-Tr
Surefire E2DL
Novatac 120P(back-up light)
Amondotech N30(used when de-icing aircraft)
Swiss-tech micro tool
LG Voyager cell phone
Chapstick
Work provided radio
Parker Jotter w/ Fisher space pen ink cartridge
Luminox tritium watch

*Outside work:*
Ra Clicky 100WWCn
Surefire 6P w/ M60, leefgrip, leef McClicky***
DBS V2 3SD R2(night-time coat pocket)
Spyderco Endura wave
Fisher space pen
cell phone(same as above)
wallet
watch(always switch it up)

***I change what I carry for this role day to day. Besides the 6P, I carry the Eagletac T10L, Surefire Kroma, Ra Twisty on 18560 body, or the E2DL.

Also to be noted, when I am kicking around the house at night in sweat pants I carry just my Clicky and AMcMule 3S(poor man's sundrop).


----------



## loszabo (Feb 2, 2009)

Moved here.


----------



## Onuris (Feb 2, 2009)

*My EDC outside of work:*
Mark Morris custom Caspian Commander 1911 w/ AE Big-Dot night sights, 7rnd Cobramag, in Bulman sharkskin AIWB holster
2 spare 10rnd Cobramags in Bulman sharkskin IWB carrier
Bulman 1.5" sharkskin gunbelt
Jerry Hossom custom 7" damascus Japanese style knife- similar to CRKT Hissatsu
Crawford/Kasper custom damascus Dragon neck knife
Brian Tighe custom damascus/carbon fiber Tighe One On folding knife 
SureFire EW-08 LEO folding knife- for general use
SureFire 6PL w/ PTS 260 lumen Cree Q5 lamp module in Bulman Sharkskin holder
SureFire E2D Defender modded to 60 lumens low, 220 lumens high
NIghtCore Extreme Infinity
Elishewitz custom ti tactical pen
Leatherman Charge TTi multi-tool
Breguet Classique Automatic 5920BB.15.294 watch
Apple iPhone 3G w/ Geocaching ap.
Canon SD790-IS 10mp pocket camera, 4gb SD card, spare battery
Bosca Nappa Vitello Sharkskin 8 pocket bi-fold wallet
On one keychain along w/ keys- Atwood Wharncliff Booger knife, G3 Prybaby, and Tactical Damasteel Whistle
Second set of keys w/ Peak 3 LED HA Matterhorn
6 spare SureFire 123A batteries
In winter-Burts Bees lipbalm and small bottle of Burts Bees hand lotion

*My EDC when working:*
Cylinder & Slide custom Kahr P45 w/ AE Big-Dot night sights, in HBE sharkskin Com3 IWB holster
HBE sharkskin spare mag/6P carrier
HBE 1.5" sharkskin belt
Same Hossom 7" blade knife as above, but in S30V steel
Same Crawford/Kasper Dragon but also in S30V steel
Chris Reeve Large Sebenza 21 folder in place of Tighe
SureFire or Benchmade tactical pen
Paladin Powerplay PT-540 multi-tool
Bell & Ross Instrument BR01-94 watch, stainless case, black dial and straps.
SureFire L1 in place of E2 Defender
Peak LED stainless McKinley, snow white, ultra power in place of NiteCore
Everything else same as above, 6PL, EW-08, phone, camera, wallet, keys, etc.

I keep a BOB in each of my vehicles in a locked compartment with a FN PS90 tri-rail w/ Aimpoint red-dot sight and SureFire Scout light, Glock 23 w/ Surfire X400 light/laser, 10 spare mags for each, T-C Encore Rifle w/ 22LR, 12 guage, and .308 Win barrels, lots of ammo, SureFire X10 and M6, spare lamps, Kroma Milspec, U2 Ultra, many emergency/survival items, first-aid kit, a few changes of clothes, boots, water, food bars, $1k cash, etc.

I almost always bring my Geocaching pack with me as well, which has a Garmin Oregon 400t GPS, SureFire Milspec Kroma and L1, two PentagonLight Molle lights- black and green, 6 spare SF 123A's, 4 spare AA's, Lecia 8-12x42 Duovid 8 binoculars, ATN NVM-14 gen4 night vision monocular, Leatherman Skeletool, Kershaw Carabiner tool, Silva Ranger 27 compass, Bolle Swiftkick sunglasses w/ clear, lemon, photochromatic amber, rose and grey lenses , leather gloves, natrual sunscreen and bug repelant, first aid kit, TP, wet wipes, boots, extra socks, hiking poles, misc items for Caching.

Also, I got tired of my gf "borrowing" my gear, so I set her up with:
Kahr P40 to replace her anemic Walther PPK, 2 spare mags
Hossom Beltway Retribution knife, 4.5" blade, S30V
Had her favorite Coach, Prada, and Fendi purses custom modified to hold Kahr, mags, and Hossom knife
Steve Ryan Biohazard folder
SureFire L1
Fenix P1D
PentagonLight Molle, phantom/glow-in-dark
Kimber PepperBlaster
Blackberry Bold
Her and God only knows what else she carries in her purse!


----------



## Onuris (Feb 2, 2009)

Chronos said:


> SPY007
> Rolex Datejust
> Breitling SuperOcean
> SPY007



Nice watches!

SPY007- WOW WOW WOW-that is incredible. I must have one. Are they still being made/available?


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 2, 2009)

750.356 said:


> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be one heck of a very dangerous city you live in.


----------



## techwg (Feb 2, 2009)

Fenix PD30 on belt in a maxpedition tube holster
4 CR123 on belt in an AW battery holster
Fenix E01 on my keys which dangle off my belt on maxpedition keyper

In my coat I have a Fenix PD20, P1D CE and 2 spare batteries

The PD20 is my backup incase i really need one, and the P1D CE is the one i would lend to someone.


----------



## loszabo (Feb 2, 2009)

Onuris said:


> Bell & Ross Instrument BR01-94 watch, stainless case, black dial and straps.



Excellent choice! (See my posting.)


You already have a X400: how is it...?


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 2, 2009)

Man I feel so boring compared to others. Lately I EDC:
Aluminum Nautilus with a spare battery
SOG Twitch II

For back up:
Fenix E01 
Benchmade Benchmite
(also have Fenix E0 and leatherman micra on my keys)

My day to day lighting and cutting needs are not too demanding so this set up is more than I need. I have more robust lights and knives but I do not EDC them due their size. I pocket carry everything.


----------



## 750.356 (Feb 2, 2009)

nighthawk said:


> Must be one heck of a very dangerous city you live in.


 
Don't worry, taking a personal stake in the safety of oneself with certain tools and training isn't a concept that's easily grasped by most people. 

I fully expect to be mocked by those who don't see the utility in protecting yourself and your loved ones.


----------



## supergravy (Feb 2, 2009)

750.356 said:


> Don't worry, taking a personal stake in the safety of oneself with certain tools and training isn't a concept that's easily grasped by most people.
> 
> I fully expect to be mocked by those who don't see the utility in protecting yourself and your loved ones.



Hmm... I see the utility but your statement seems a bit inflammatory. More importantly, where is your knife? 

After finding this forum I have been so obsessed with all my new flashlights that they tend to get rotated daily. The one constant so far is a Nitecore D10 as it goes so nicely in a pocket. For the evening walks I never leave home without the R2 DBS as it really lights up the critters that I enjoy so much.

At the end of the day I always get a chuckle after unloading all the pockets. There are always 4+ flashlights, folding utility knife, pocket knife, phone, tissues, etc... I often add a small gun to the mix as well, leading to a real test of one's belt.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 2, 2009)

Not any more. Data had a release of a few Cree-based SPY007s a week ago. It is well worth you time to visit the "Cool Fall" subforum, and keep your eyes posted to the Modified B/S/T forum here on CPF. 

It is the most amazing light.




Onuris said:


> Nice watches!
> 
> SPY007- WOW WOW WOW-that is incredible. I must have one. Are they still being made/available?


----------



## brucec (Feb 2, 2009)

On my person besides clothes, I have:
SS LD01 (only going on 2 months)
Photon II (going on 10 years, same one)
Zippo lighter (going on 8 years, same one)
House & car keys
DHC lip moisturizer (wife introduced this one to me and yes it is a bit embarrassing to whip out a pink chapstick, but still oh so worth it :kiss
Omega Seamaster
Wallet
Cell phone
Cigarettes

My briefcase contains:
McGizmo Ti PD-S
iPod Nano
Laptop
Documents
Passport
Business cards
Company access cards
About $1000-$2000 in about 5 different currencies
Pharmacy kit (Immodium, Actifed, Advil, 3 days supply of Cipro)

I travel a lot by air, so no knives, but before 9/11 I had one of those small Victorinox keychain knives going on 11 years at the time.


----------



## No really (Feb 2, 2009)

On the belt: Gerber Suspension multi-tool, Photon Proton Pro, cell-phone holster (yes, w/ phone) Clipped inside right front pocket is a Spyderco Endura, in VG-10, black TiN coat. In the same pocket is a RAW aluminum, in the 200/100 lumen config. I wear a G-shock (the original style) watch.

Should I carry, it's usually an Officer's ACP, .45 cal in a Sparks MOB holster, a Sparks sixpack on my left hip. Everything full of 230 grain Hydrashoks.
The alternate is a J frame Smitty, 129 grain .38+P Hydrashoks in the wheel, carried in a 'car coat', which is a sort of horizontal carry holster, just to the left of my belt buckle. Two speed loaders, one .357 Mag, one .38+P. 
For social purposes, I am a believer in Federal's Hydrashok line.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 2, 2009)

I realize that it's only threads like this that make me pull everything out and examine it (Leave it!!)

With that in mind and with no prior preparation I would like to submit to you the entire contents of my pockets today. Basically everything I have on me except clothes,shoes and contacts.








I must have lots of pockets!

Or , to clarify the lights:






From left to right:
ORB RAW NS - Blue Cree
LD01 SS
Ultrafire C3 MCU 6 level (Great Incand like tint)
Nitecore D10 Cree
Fenix L1T V2.0
Fenix P3D
Ra Twisty 85Tr
ORB RAW Al - Green Cree
ORB RAW - Red Lux III
Fenix E01 Gold
Fenic E01 Black
(I left out the Fauxtons and the Driver with Torch)


The non rotating lights for EDC are the Ra,ORB RAW and the LD01 SS - all the others change on a casual basis.


Be lucky...


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 2, 2009)

Current EDC (lights):
D10
EX10
Raw NS
Abitax Tag


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 2, 2009)

brucec said:


> I travel a lot by air, so no knives, but before 9/11 I had one of those small Victorinox keychain knives going on 11 years at the time.



Do they let you carry your Zippo on planes? I have always had my lighters or matches taken off me in the past on flights. As well as the carabiner I used tokeep my keys on! Oh well...






Be lucky....


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 2, 2009)

I tend to carry light. 
most times i go with my car that has plenty of useful (and useless) stuff in it. 
if i leave with out it, i have a bag/rucksack with me with essentials depending where im going and what i know that is already available there. 

(in progress of making a separate BOB bag and EDC/bob urban "lite" baggy/purse) 

currently edc in my pockets
Light: Fenix tk 11 (replaced UK4aa) will be replaced in few months with something lighter and smaller. 

backup light: fauxton or ultrafire a1

sharp: leatherman e301 (replaced gerber gator and/or schrade) will probably be replaced soon with SOG flash. (and yes even knives are illegal to carry here, so no guns/pepperspray/asp batons here  

other stuff: Wallet and Keys, car+house+keychain. (sometimes fauxton is there)

edit: my cellphone! forgot to mention i carry that thing aswell. i tend to forget where i left it and keep it in "silent" mode most of the time.. but its nokia e51.

so very ultralite. but like i said. stuff i might need are in reach at house, car or bag. normally i go over prepared according to my friends.

-this was reference to things i might have with me in my car or bag.. ok many think odd when i carry a light.. and knife.. and they still seem to be in need of loaning it time to time. and yes 95% of pop dont need a light on them., or so they think.


----------



## loszabo (Feb 2, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> normally i go over prepared according to my friends.



Having a flashlight with you makes you over prepared for 95% of the population!


----------



## Art (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is an update of a post I made on another EDC topic in red the updates:


So my EDCs are:

Nokia 6310
Nokia 6630
Qtek S200
Jabra BT8040
Fenix L0D + 2Gb PQI Pen drive + 4Gb TakeMs Pen
Tissot PR100
2.5" 160Gb USB Drive
Gold Elysee
Nitecore Defender Infinity Q5

Then in my computer pack:
Vaio 13,3"
Led Lenser P6 (soon to be replaced with a P7) Replaced now for the P7
AAA and AA charger plus batteries
12x12cm 3,5v solar charger
Galletto v1250 cable
Vag Com v6.08 cable
KWP 2000 cable
BT GPS
pack of 5 CDs and 5 Dvds to burn
12v to USB converter(car use)

And thats it!

You wonder why I bought a 2,3kg laptop to have a 10kg pack...I wonder it every day too lol :shakehead

A pic of some of them:






Regards,


----------



## brucec (Feb 2, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Do they let you carry your Zippo on planes? I have always had my lighters or matches taken off me in the past on flights. As well as the carabiner I used tokeep my keys on! Oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost had it taken away once, but I suggested that they just confiscate the insides because without the insides a Zippo is just an empty shell. The TSA agent got a kick out of that and let me keep the Zippo shell, which is the expensive part. I cannibalized the insides of another Zippo to restore my favorite lighter. JFK always confuses me. For a while, it was no matches or butane lighters, but Zippos were OK. Then they switched it to Zippos bad, butane OK. Anyway, for the last few years, my "flight" lighter has been a slim cheap butane one that can pass through security screening without taking it out of my pocket.  Butane should be fine these days since they have been selling them inside the secure zones for about a year, I think. Still no torch lighters to my knowledge. Within Asia, Zippos are fine. I don't get out to Europe much, so I don't know what the rules are there. I always think they should have a lighter exchange program: drop yours into the box at the departure airport, pick up another one when you leave your destination airport.


----------



## Russ T. Nutt (Feb 2, 2009)

Minimag incan, soon to be replaced by Fenix L2D CE. Leatherman multi tool, keys, & always at least 3 pocket knives for various purposes.


----------



## Sakkath (Feb 2, 2009)

Tiablo A1 + Wolfeyes sniper q5 at work.

At home i use my novatac 120p


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 2, 2009)

Today's carry still keeping it light


----------



## wingnutLP (Feb 2, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> That's because they retain some rights that many of us can only dream of




:shakehead

:wave:

my EDC light is an LD01 it is a fantastic piece of electronics. It is so small, lightweight and bright that it is perfect for me to carry all day every day.




I am really not sure why people are bringing up their other EDC items on a forum about lights 




Good willy* waving by all you guys packing heat... you da men 





























































* I am not sure if "willy" translates from English to American English but I hope you get my drift.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 2, 2009)

wingnutLP you could have at least put a few hundred pictures of your LDO1 in that vast space :laughing:


----------



## rockz4532 (Feb 2, 2009)

iPhone 3G
Fenix P2D Q5
Fenix LD01
cheapo onehanded knife
sometimes my keys


----------



## falkon (Feb 2, 2009)

Inova 24/7
Benchmade gentleman
Kimber Pro Carry II w/ 230 grn hydrashoks - or - S&W 642 w/ Fiocchi 125 XTP's
Cheapo cell phone
Leatherman Micra on keychain
Fisher "bullet" Space Pen
Spare glasses in jacket or pocket


----------



## sappyg (Feb 2, 2009)

sappyg said:


> D10.......... just aquired an e2e so this is definately going to be added to the mix. i also ordered a holster for the e2e and 6p from concealco so these lights will be in addition to the d10


 
update:
e2e LF LA  after 3 months of daily use. i have another LA on order because the e2e is an awesome light for me. the d10 has been a steady edc with no problems since my origional post. it does not make a good hammer though.... it's not heavey enough. 
since the time of my origional post i have added a raw ns (way cool), which has taken the place of the d10, and an NT 120 to the mix and substituted my g2 for the e2e for the time being. the g2 is lighter than the 6p and has taken quite a few little bumps with no ill effect.
on a day when i can go with only one (or two) lights it's definately the NT and the raw ns.


----------



## Scotty007 (Feb 2, 2009)

Winter:
Surefire E2D LED & 5.11 tactical 10-8 Spear point Knife

Summer:
Surefire E2E & Benchmade HK Nitrous Blitz Knife


Smaller, lighter stuff in the summer with shorts!


----------



## wings (Feb 2, 2009)

E01 is always carried plus another one. Right now it's the SF E1B.


----------



## prime77 (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's mine. Still waiting for my RA Clicky to come back from repair to replace my NovaTac.


----------



## detwolfsdad (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Y'all 
I have a question for TITAN1833, in the picture you posted you are EDCing what appears to be a Ti spork and very interesting pen, would you be willing share more info on them?
Thanks


----------



## Neill_Currie (Jul 27, 2009)

A small pack of Kleenex.......I prefer the kind with lotion.


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 27, 2009)

detwolfsdad said:


> Hey Y'all
> I have a question for TITAN1833, in the picture you posted you are EDCing what appears to be a Ti spork and very interesting pen, would you be willing share more info on them?
> Thanks



Cant tell ya anything about the spork but the "pen" in question is actually not a pen at all but a self defense tool called a Hinderer. :naughty:


----------



## gpia7r (Jul 27, 2009)

Right now:

Fenix E01 LED Light
H&K USP .40 Compact in Fobus belt holster (OC)
Blackberry 8900
Keys
Benchmade 553 SBK Tanto
Wallet
Sony Walkman MP3/FM player

In Thinkgeek 'Bag of Holding' -
Asus 1000HE Netbook, power adapter
Southord Lockpick Set
Heat Bill 
Three 2gb USB Drives, one 4gb USB Drive
USP Magazine w/ JHP .40 ammo


----------



## Per Arne (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, I was just wondering what kind of wallet you use (brand) and would it be possible to see a picture of it while open ? Thanks 

PA



TITAN1833 said:


> Today's carry still keeping it light


 
www.lighthound.com and www.tadgear.com has similar spork in titanium...


----------



## JakeGMCHD (Jul 27, 2009)

Blackberry Tour 16Gb
Chimera 16Gb
Thumb Drive 8Gb
Leatherman Micra
Leatherman Charge ALX
Fisher .375 Bullet Pen
Fisher Q4 - Multi-Action Space Pen
Surefire LX2
Spec-Ops Better BDU Belt


----------



## brainy1000 (Jul 27, 2009)

The list:
Fenix E01
Fenix P2D
Fenix L1T
Romisen RC-G2
At least one of these is always with me, sometimes two, sometimes all of them. 
And of course, a couple of AAs rechargeables.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 27, 2009)

Muyshondt Aeon, black, r2
Spyderco Caly3 carbon fiber, titanium, zdp189
Bosca slimline unifold wallet
BlackBerry 8900
Jeep and Benz keys, photon freedom
TNF pivot 22 crag bag-
Nalgene 32oz narrow mouth Tritan BPA free!!!
Quark 2X123
Leatherman Charge XTi
Keep-to-go with 2x123 and 1xcr2
DMT red and blue diamond sharpener
Arcteryx Alpha LT ProShell


----------



## passive101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Glock 26 + 1 extra magazine
keys
wallet
cell phone
(when it arrives) Quark 2x123A :twothumbs (Fenix L2D replacement)

I'm thinking of adding a keychain light in the future.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 28, 2009)

Petzl Tikka XP 
Fenix L1D 
Fenix E01 
Fenix Headband with spare AA's in holder in Rucksack
4x Energizer lithium AAA's in rucksack
Mini Multitool, cheap and cheerful 
Cellphone LG Renoir 
Mini Sharpie on Keychain.
Wallet with cash and cards


----------



## Sugarboy (Jul 28, 2009)

Fenix LD01 SS
My keys
iPhone 3G
My wallet
Kleenex

:kiss:


----------



## HoopleHead (Jul 28, 2009)

Photon Freedom on keychain, with Nautlius by day and NDI by night.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 28, 2009)

Today I'm carrying a Ra Clicky EDC


----------



## recDNA (Jul 28, 2009)

passive101 said:


> Glock 26 + 1 extra magazine
> keys
> wallet
> cell phone
> ...


 
Should I have mentioned my Baby Eagle?


----------



## burntoshine (Jul 28, 2009)

nitecore D10 R2 with trit & clip

spare eneloop in homemade battery carrier tube
samsung memoir (8 megapixel cameraphone) with GITD lanyard
gerber pocket knife
mini-sharpie
zebra compact retractable pen
burt's bees

on keychain:
swisstech multi-tool
fenix LOD-CE with GITD o-rings around it and glowpoxy (clear epoxy mixed with ultra green V10 glow powder) in the tail
i drilled a hole through my saturn key and put some glowpoxy in there, too

...currently waiting on a merkava II glowring for the keychain

...sometimes i also carry the craftsman mini uitility knife and/or my all black boker top lock spring-loaded automatic.

i just started carrying a bic mini lighter in addition.


----------



## burntoshine (Jul 28, 2009)

...and my wallet. better not forget that!


----------



## nightshade (Jul 28, 2009)

Ain't no fool....rockin' the modded ole skool


----------



## ejot (Jul 28, 2009)

Along with my keychain LD01, I usually carry an EX10 and a Kershaw. Felt like switching things up a bit this week:







edit:  that's not an LED in there!

OK, fine..... I just put together a warm MC-E M3 last night, and I carried that around pretty much everywhere I went today.  Does that count? :laughing:


----------



## tango44 (Jul 29, 2009)

Fenix TK10 on me and Fenix TK11 on my truck.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jul 29, 2009)

I pretty much carry two of everything.
Two guns.
Two knives.
Two flashlights.
Two spare mags for each gun.
One Leatherman.

1. Kimber CDP II model 1911 .45 ACP.
2. North American Arms Guardian .32 ACP.
3. Benchmade full size Rukus.
4. Benchmade mini Rukus.
5. Surefire U2.
6. Fenix P1D-CE.
7. Two spare mags for #1.
8. Two spare mags for #2.
9. Leatherman Charge TI.
10. Motorola Razor phone.
11. Four spare 123 batterys.
12. Money clip / ID holder.
13. Citizen watch.
14. Zippo lighter. (For them big seagars!):naughty:

In case you wonder how one can carry that much stuff, mostly undetected, I use these.:thumbsup:


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 29, 2009)

As of today I switched up the EDC!

1. Surefire LX2
2. Ra Clicky 140 
3. Kershaw ZT 0400 MUDD
4. Springfield Armory XD45ACP
5. Casio Boulder
6. Wallet
7. Keys with swisstech plyers, flat, and philips
8. The bag! (not elaborating but pretty much everything I could possibly need or want.)


----------



## ThesaurZA (Aug 20, 2009)

I religiously carry my Nitecore D10 R2, but I have a suspicion that this will change when my Quark123 Ti arrives...

Oh, and I always keep an LD01 in my bag.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 20, 2009)

I just switched from my Ra clicky/twisty to my new titanium bodied EX10


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 20, 2009)

I had a L0D for a while and lost it a year ago. The Maratac AAA shows up as even smaller and perhaps better replacement. I'm happy so far.


----------



## loszabo (Aug 20, 2009)

Updated here


----------



## MerkurMan (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm on vacation right now, so I'm travelling light. I didn't bring my keys with me, so I'm without my Ultrafire 602C, fauxton, and Gerber Clutch. So, as we speak, I have:

Nitecore D10 R2 in Fenix L1D holster
Akoray K-103 in sidepocket of my Leatherman Charge holster
Spyderco Delica 4


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 20, 2009)

It's a slow afternoon, so I'll play:







Gene Ingram 'Lacer' in S30V
SureFire E1 Executive P7 'Roomsweeper' by Milky, w/ two-level McE2S tailcap
Victorinox SAK (which I have carried for 30 years now)
Streamlight Stylus Pro body (2xAAA) with Fenix LD01 head


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have my LX2 as my primary EDC, and a black Maratac AAA as a loaner/backup. Also a combo edge mini-Griptillian for keeping them company...


----------



## IceRat (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the knife in the picture?





ejot said:


> Along with my keychain LD01, I usually carry an EX10 and a Kershaw. Felt like switching things up a bit this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tixx (Aug 21, 2009)

Amilite Cuty CR2


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 21, 2009)

Been EDC'ing my Nitecore EZ CR2 lately. I am continually amazed at how "right" the levels seem to be.


----------



## Gibbyx (Aug 21, 2009)

IceRat said:


> What's the knife in the picture?


 
It's a SOG access card 2.0 (Tactical Black) The black has the clip blade, the satin has more of a sheepsfoot blade.

Gibby


----------



## Deathyak (Aug 21, 2009)

my akoray's driver died. Shame because I really like the multimodes and 4hz stobe.

But when the cards are down, and the money is spent, men need to be men. 

Thats why I'm EDCing with my free maglight solitare.


----------



## Joben (Aug 21, 2009)

My EDC right now is:

Front Left Pocket:
Maratac AAA

Right Front Pocket:
CountyComm $1 LED (Red)

Keys:
Cheap walmart squeeze light on keychain.

EDC/Dayhike bags:
Maratac 9290.
Assorted Countycomm So-Leds


----------



## jimmy1970 (Aug 22, 2009)

Today: Surefire 6P/M60 full house in velcro belt holster.

James......


----------



## IceRat (Aug 22, 2009)

Gibbyx said:


> It's a SOG access card 2.0 (Tactical Black) The black has the clip blade, the satin has more of a sheepsfoot blade.
> 
> Gibby


 
Thanks!

I usuall carry a EZaa and a Gerber LST2. The lst is in my back pocket and I have found it to be the most comfortable knife to sit on. It has beveled edges al the way around. 

The EZaa with that USB battery is a great combo. I got as a preorder gift from 7777s. I plug it in at work once a week to charge it. I also like a twisty because I have a habit of putting the flashlight in my teeth to use both hands working. I hate drooling into a rear switch :sick2: 

The last week I have been carrying a Martac aaa to test it and it just doesn't have the umph as the EZ that I am familar. It is a very nice little flashlight though!


----------



## slate (Aug 22, 2009)

I have been mixing it up lately but here are my top 3

Nitecore D10 R2 with clip/trit slot

Muyshondt Aeon 

Peak Eiger HA 10440 #8


----------



## JJay03 (Aug 22, 2009)

Been carrying my MD2 w/M30 in a ripoffs clip on holster.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 22, 2009)

nightshade said:


> Ain't no fool....rockin' the modded ole skool



I can't tell from the piccie, but is that LS a first run?

Very nice to see someone EDCing an ARC, nice mod and it looks mint! Surely that's a GITD O ring by the new reflector - glowtastic!

(Currently EDCing my Blue LS 1st run in a belt holster - Blue led not Anno...)

OK - just found the large pic - definately not a first run - Nice LS Sir.


----------



## SimpleIsGood229 (Aug 23, 2009)

Since I've recieved my silver E1B from LAPG, it's been my EDC. The little thing amazes me with its output and throw. I truly never expected such performance from a light this size.

As for knives, it's been the serrated Spyderco Tasman Salt and/or ZDP-189 Endura that's been full-flat ground by Tom Krein. Brilliant blades, the both of them.


----------



## Taylormade (Aug 24, 2009)

Fenix P3D Q5, until it died a few days ago. The autopsy will have to wait until new multimeter leads get here, but on freshly charged batteries the light does nothing :-( Disassembling, cleaning, nothing. 

I'm thinking 2-3 years of using it daily as a work light just wore out one of the components, so I ordered a couple of Akorays (SKU 16607 and 28546) to choose from for work. I won't be dropping another $70 on a work light, but I'll be looking around for another ridiculous-bright light of comparable size to replace the P3D 

Oh, and other EDC items: SOG Twitch XL knife, Seiko Black Monster watch (Casio atomic G-shock for work), and Craftsman 5/16" flathead "tweaker" screwdriver. Guess which one I use the most? 

Some very nice lights and combos in this thread! I like my XD45 as well, but I don't carry as often as I'd like, so it's not really an EDC.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 24, 2009)

Taylormade said:


> Fenix P3D Q5, until it died a few days ago. The autopsy will have to wait until new multimeter leads get here, but on freshly charged batteries the light does nothing :-( Disassembling, cleaning, nothing.
> 
> I'm thinking 2-3 years of using it daily as a work light just wore out one of the components, so I ordered a couple of Akorays (SKU 16607 and 28546) to choose from for work. I won't be dropping another $70 on a work light, but I'll be looking around for another ridiculous-bright light of comparable size to replace the P3D
> 
> ...


 
Did you try tightening the retaining ring in the tailcap?


----------



## shark_za (Aug 24, 2009)

I vary mine depending on the day.

*Work*
Corporate jungle during the day. 
S&W Bodyguard Airweight 
Streamlight Microstream 
Nokia 6210 Navigator
Victorinox Soldier (silver swiss army) 

*Weekends and evenings* 
Glock 27
Surefire 6P with SF LED. or sometimes Surefire 6P Defender with Lumens Factory R2 High Output.
Spyderco Endura

*Home Defence* 
Glock 23 or glock 20 with Glock light on.
Surefire 6PD LM as above
Maglite 4D with LED.


So EDC would bounce between Microstream and 6PL.


----------



## Palestofwhite (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm working and living in more of an Urban setting. I have my 4Sevens Neutral Tint Tactical Quark 123 with me most of the times. Serves most if not all of my needs.


----------



## loszabo (Apr 4, 2010)

[deleted.]


----------



## Tuikku (Apr 4, 2010)

-Wallet with minimum amount of plastic, usually 1-3 cards, hardly money.
-Nokia e71 with holster
-Car key + remote in one ring
-Home key, work key + ID-tag on one ring
-Cheap Romisen RC-C6 as all-rounder

edit:
pack of salmiak 




BTW:

Is there a Poll-thread about what items you carry with you?
It would be interesting to see how many % carry for example multitool / knife or such. Flashlight would be probably 100%


----------



## recDNA (Apr 4, 2010)

Mine's always changing. Currently the P20C2


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 4, 2010)

Fenix PD20 R2...fits right in that little 5th pocket in my jeans and is barely noticeable. 190 lumens at its brightest. Great little pocket light and solid as a rock.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got my McGizmo Haiku XP-G, Surefire LX2 & 2x123 McCicky Pak w/Surefire KX2C


----------



## strinq (Apr 4, 2010)

Just added a Mini 123 to my liteflux LF2XT. Both on keychains.


----------



## batmanacw (Apr 4, 2010)

Now that 4sevens is selling CR2 batteries I will be carrying my Muyshondt Aeon, my Nitcore EZ CR2, and my coming Quark mini CR2 a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Scuderia (Apr 4, 2010)

My Current EDC






Victorinox Flash Laser, Leatherman Micra, Quark Mini 123


----------



## PM01 (Apr 5, 2010)

First Light Tomahawk NV. Modded with the SST50.


----------



## loszabo (Apr 5, 2010)

Tuikku said:


> Flashlight would be probably 100%



Why? I guess more like 50% when I look at all those shelf-queens here at CPF... 

Nah, 110%. Any other outcome below would even embarrass the Dear Leader Kim...


----------



## carl8190 (Apr 5, 2010)

D10 sp on my keychain. I love it because of the set brightness you know medium setting will give you 5 hour runtime
and is great for outdoor all uses


----------



## SoCalMan (Apr 5, 2010)

Quark MiNi AA.
Perfect for my needs.


----------



## Watchguy (Apr 6, 2010)

Proton Pro mostly. Sometimes my NT 120p or my LF3XT.


----------



## LightAddict (Apr 6, 2010)

L2T v2 w/enloops


----------



## traderdell (Apr 6, 2010)

Quark MiNi AA, my first good light. It's been on me or no more than arms reach away for the past month or so. I like it very much.


----------



## duboost (Apr 6, 2010)

Quark Ti 2x123, Quark MiNi Ti 123 as a backup, ITP A3 SS on my keys


----------



## tolkaze (Apr 6, 2010)

Its constantly changing, but more recently, 123a lights are my favourites. Today it is the NT 120M


----------



## fisk-king (Apr 6, 2010)

The current 2 week rotation is my Ra Clicky for work/home (about to sell my primary work light, Quark 2AA neut. tact.) w/ a Muyshondt Ti Mako on the keychain, a runtime champ I might add. Week after next will be the Ti Pd-s Mizer again


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 6, 2010)

Last month or two has been my C3 W/M60 and now my newly accuired E1B is in the rotation (took the place of my E1L)


----------



## LedTed (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello all,

I carry my "regular" D10 when I'm not at work.

At work it's my Jet-1 Pro.


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 6, 2010)

My LL K3 for now. Getting the mini cr2 soon.


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 6, 2010)

There's an EZ CR2 Warm on my keychain, which is with me whenever I'm out of the house. At work, I'm carrying my new EX10 SP warm. In casual clothes, my NovaTac 85T.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm currently carrying a Surefire E2E that was made from spare parts left over from other lego projects based on Surefire E-series lights. Mostly doing it to see if I'll spend the money to have it modified into a powerful LED light. I'm seeing if the rather short, stock, form-factor is going to be ideal for me. Head from a black E2E. Body and tailcap from a standard O.D. green E2E.

2nd light is also technically a lego light. Black Preon II with matching Preon I tailcap. 

Photon Freedom earned a permanent spot on my keyring. Only coin-cell light I've found that is actually waterproof. (Much thanks to Marduke for letting me know about that.)

Ti Quark Mini CR123 light in my jacket pocket. (Zippered pocket. Not taking a chance on losing my only titanium flashlight.) Not a regular EDC light. I find that 3 lights is generally ideal.


----------



## It01Firefox (Apr 8, 2010)

My primary EDC (always in my pocket or on the belt) is rotating between my E1B, EX10 and EDC-120T.
I've got an LD01 SS on my keychain and I'm currently carrying an E2E with 2xRCR and EO-E2R in my coat pocket.


----------



## vvs (Apr 8, 2010)

Legoed Quark Tailcap + Q123-2 Turbo body (fits AW17670 without questions, like CR's) + 3-9V Neutral white head, TK12-R2/18650 as backup.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 8, 2010)

Photon Freedom and Maratac AAA deep in bottom right front pocket. NiteCore EZ CR2 R2 deep in bottom left front pocket. Milky/SF ME1B clipped bezel down right front pocket. JETBeam RRT-0 clipped bezel down left front pocket. JETBeam JET-l Pro V3 in right front cargo pocket. NiteCore D20 clipped bezel down in right back pocket. Quark Mini 123 clipped with carabiner to right front belt loop. Liteflux LF3XT in holster clipped with carabiner to right front belt loop. LOD CE Q4 and NDI in man bag. SF E2DL, SF 2008 E2L, Dereelight DBS V2 3SD Q5, JETBeam M1X, JETBeam RRT-2, JETBeam lll Pro ST BVC, and JETBeam Jet lll M in my backpack.

Edit: Forgot to mention I have spares for all the lights in my backpack.

My normal EDC not including my backpack...






NiteCore D20





And just in case you are wondering what pants I wear to carry all this in...

In the warmer months, I wear *Woolrich Elite Series men’s shorts w/10 pockets*.






In the cooler months, I wear *Woolrich Elite Series men's pants w/12 pockets*.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice britches bond006.

EDC right now is a NDI Silver & a ti ITP A3 joined to my pocketknife.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 9, 2010)

Starting today it's the Mac's Customs SST-50 EDC light. I used it many times today and it's quite the pocket rocket.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Apr 9, 2010)

At the moment: Quark Ti 123 regular w/o clip and EX10 Ti w. trit. in two of my pants pockets and a LF2XT Ti w. trit. and a D.S.T.-TLR Ti both in my right hand shirt pocket. Spare batteries (Li-ion) for all in my backpack. On formal occasions, when I`m all suited up, just the LFT2XT Ti w. trit..


----------



## sjmack (Apr 9, 2010)

I am currently carrying a Fenix E01 on my keychain, and a Surefire 6PL


----------



## 42 (Apr 9, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> Photon Freedom and Maratac AAA deep in bottom right front pocket. NiteCore EZ CR2 R2 deep in bottom left front pocket. Milky/SF ME1B clipped bezel down right front pocket. JETBeam RRT-0 clipped bezel down left front pocket. JETBeam JET-l Pro V3 in right front cargo pocket. NiteCore D20 clipped bezel down in right back pocket. Quark Mini 123 clipped with carabiner to right front belt loop. Liteflux LF3XT in holster clipped with carabiner to right front belt loop. LOD CE Q4 and NDI in man bag. SF E2DL, SF 2008 E2L, Dereelight DBS V2 3SD Q5, JETBeam M1X, JETBeam RRT-2, JETBeam lll Pro ST BVC, and JETBeam Jet lll M in my backpack.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention I have spares for all the lights in my backpack.
> 
> ...



If you fall in the water you'll sink like a stone.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 10, 2010)

42 said:


> If you fall in the water you'll sink like a stone.


 
I agree. He should seriously consider lightening that load.

In my opinion, lip balm is highly overrated. Just leave that at home.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 10, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Starting today it's the Mac's Customs SST-50 EDC light. I used it many times today and it's quite the pocket rocket.


 
Is that the aluminum or Ti version?


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 10, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I agree. He should seriously consider lightening that load.
> 
> In my opinion, lip balm is highly overrated. Just leave that at home.




The lip balm? Never! One of the credit cards maybe. Or more likely, I'll just take a couple of the toothpicks out of the holder. :laughing:

But more seriously, I am now in a quandary. I love all the lights I carry. That is why each time I get a new light I really like, I just have to make room because I can't give up carrying my previous favorite edc's. Well, as you can see in *post #354*....things are getting a little crowded...and last night I got two more lights I am probably going to have to carry. A NiteCore D10 SP R2 and a NiteCore EX10 SP R2. I got the clips for both of them, but as you may have noticed....even with ten pockets, carrying space is at a premium right now. What the heck am I to do? 

 



These are two really nice little edc lights that I must find room for. Help me....please!


----------



## RedForest UK (Apr 10, 2010)

The only truly _Every_ Day Carry light I have is my ITP A3 on 10440's, that stays on my keychain. Though I do always try and find room for my EZ123w, and a victorinox soldier pocket knife when I can.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 10, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> ....I love all the lights I carry..... What the heck am I to do?...



I feel for you. 

I have a thing for compact EDC lights and treasure each of the ones I've bought.

I overcome the guilt of not EDCing them by finding places that they can be useful or places it might be useful having a light to hand around the house/cars etc, giving some to my wife to have in her handbag and car in case she needs them.

By having them to hand in other areas you can still have times when you can enjoy using the other lights and at the same time overcome the issues of your trousers being too full of lights to stay up!

I EDC a Quark 123 XP-G R5 at the moment, with a Surefire E1L as a backup when I'm going somewhere that I have need to carry a laptop bag/backpack.
Of course I always carry a small battery pack or two with a couple of spare batteries with me.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 10, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> These are two really nice little edc lights that I must find room for. Help me....please!


 
Hmmm . . . Get you a pair of manly suspenders. Now you have a couple of new spots to clip your new lights onto. Problem solved.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 10, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> The lip balm? Never!



While I don't EDC a tube of lip balm, I do carry it with me whenever I'm traveling. Chapped lips are a major problem if you're a roller coaster enthusiast like I am. Good luck kissing your wife or girlfriend with chapped lips!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 10, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> While I don't EDC a tube of lip balm, I do carry it with me whenever I'm traveling. Chapped lips are a major problem if you're a roller coaster enthusiast like I am. Good luck kissing your wife or girlfriend with chapped lips!


 
There are other things you can do with the ladies when you're in the mood. :naughty:

Who doesn't love a nice hug. Am I right? :huh:


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hehe, true!


----------



## lisantica (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's mine, a Pink coated (thank you jslappa) Nitecore EX10 with Ti bezel, some 3M reflective tape, blue trit in the piston, a royal blue lanyard with a McGizmo end clip.


----------



## Wiggle (Apr 10, 2010)

Quark AA-Tactical on 14500 for me, ITP A3 on Duraloop AAA for the lady (photographer). I'm actually very impressed by the performance/size balance of the A3, I may get a stainless or HA-Natural version for myself.


----------



## hogger (Apr 10, 2010)

black/ti preon II, fenix lod, fenix eo1.
All hail AAA :wave:


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Apr 10, 2010)

Fenix LD01
Victorinox cadet
Fisher space pen

augmented by a Fenix L1T if I am going to be anywhere dark.


----------



## Lighthearted1 (Apr 10, 2010)

EDC does change as I acquire more options.

For the last few months I carry day or night.... 

1.the ITP A3 (red) with 10440 on the keychain with stronger split ring and a McGizmo mini clip. This can be quickly removed and placed under my watch band or in mouth for hands free needs. Eneloops are also available.

2. in my rear pocket a Quark neutral white with Tactical flush tailcap on the 18650 body (for extended burn time, tail stand option, momentary on option, and nice tint). I have tight set to max, and loose set to medium or low depending on needs.

3. In a 47's AA holster I carry a Victorinox cybertool 34. I use this multi times daily.
4. cell phone in holster with Jawbone Icon headset. 
5. wallet right beside the Quark 18650.

A 3rd EDC light is carried at times. I may add the Quark AA XPG with reversed clip and finger grip + the prizm diffuser powered with 14500. Other times I carry a Romisen RC-C6 II Q5 Flood-to-Throw for the flood option. Headband for the Quark/prizm is carried if I expect to need hands free option. Extra batteries are carried in a back pack which is with me or in the car.


----------



## TKC (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## fisk-king (Apr 10, 2010)

TKC said:


>



I tried looking for an Hinderer xm18(sp) but they are hard to come by:shrug:

Nice pics. BTW:thumbsup:


----------



## futz (Apr 11, 2010)

These two wonderful pieces of equipment are my EDC at present. I love them both.

Benchmade 551 Griptilian and EagleTac T20C2 MkII.


----------



## waddup (Apr 11, 2010)

i started to feel uncomfortable with a dozen( or more) quality lights sitting in a drawer not being used while 1 was carried, so i decided to use them all, i now have a light in each jacket/coat i own and in many of my jeans.

i get to use most of them in a month


----------



## socal8080 (Apr 11, 2010)

Surefire E2L for work, and ex-10 for anything other than work.


----------



## Jash (Apr 11, 2010)

EX10 SP R2 with a modified piston that you only have to push VERY gently to get it to work (think shaved legs on satin sheets).

Most of my work pants have a wear mark on them where it sits in my pocket.

No twist rubbish, no bezel this way and that way. Three modes, stupid proof and tough. Not to mention it comes on to whatever you left it at.


----------



## Rawk (Apr 11, 2010)

Crappy cam :shakehead
It's a Nitecore D10 SP


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 11, 2010)

A quick shot of my light set of equipment I EDC:





Click for a larger view.

The main pocket light is the Quark 123 XP-G R5, and I like my E1L around as a backup. I find the E1L a bit large for pocket carry in most trousers. A couple of spare CR123s in a battery holder, car and house keys, and my iPhone 3G.

If I'm working I also take the bag underneath with quite a bit more stuff in


----------



## Magnumpy (Apr 11, 2010)

here's my LiteFlux LF2XT which lives on my keychain


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 11, 2010)

These things I never leave the house without:

Sunglasses (Generic, I lose/damage them too often to buy expensive ones)
Wallet
Watch with thermometer (Once properly calibrated, it works quite well)
iTP A1 EOS SS with Protected 16340
Leatherman Skeletool
Whichever car key I'm using that day
Home, Office, Parents/In Laws House keys with keychain light
iPhone 3GS 32GB


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 11, 2010)

Double post


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Per-Sev (Apr 11, 2010)

Right now its a Quark Preon II Ti and hopefully tomorrow I will be adding a ARC 6 to my roster. My knife is a Bengal Karambit one of 4 made.


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, it *used* to be my EX10 GDP (ramping) till i LOST IT  one night getting out of a taxi.

I have another EX10 R2 (ramping) but am taking no chances with it, so now my EDC is my Akoray K106 with 14500 and 4x14500 spares in my bag, figure that if i lose the Akoray it isnt going to hurt so much.

In my bag is my G2 with R5 drop in and a spare set of RCR123s.

On my keys is my Raw NS back up (may consider switching to my MiNi 123 neutral white so as to share cells with the G2 or either LD01 or E01 (E01 lasts forever))


----------



## jimmy1970 (Apr 12, 2010)

Todays' EDC: Surefire U2A in jeans front pocket - got to love a 2 cell Surefire with a bezel down clip!!

James.....


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 25, 2010)

This month has been Muyshondt month

keychain: Ti Mako
left front pocket: Nautilus w/ extra battery


----------



## cbxer55 (Jun 25, 2010)

I still EDC the Olight M30 Triton I bought well over a year ago, along with a really old Fenix P1D-CE.

I am not ven going to list all of the other things I have on me every day, it would require a book.


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 26, 2010)

cbxer55 said:


> I still EDC the Olight M30 Triton I bought well over a year ago, along with a really old Fenix P1D-CE.
> 
> I am not ven going to list all of the other things I have on me every day, it would require a book.



You can list it in the "other" thread 

Post it up bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Templar223 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm now carrying an Eagletac P-series.

In my weak side pocket with my change is, of all things, an Ultrafire A10 with a Li-Ion cell in it. Awesome "backup" light.

Also have one of those Innova (?) squeeze lights on my keychain.

In the fannypack is a Fenix P3D (2 cell CR123 light) to compliment my Glock 19 and my Lone Wolf Recon folding knife.

John


----------



## ZardHex (Jun 26, 2010)

ITP SA1 Eluma...a little bulky for pocket carry? Maybe for some...but it throws out the lumens with an AW 14500 :thumbsup: plus, the forward clicky is handy!


----------



## redbike (Jun 26, 2010)

SF Backup.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jun 26, 2010)

Malkoff MD2 With M61 and Hi/Lo switch in Camo. Run on 2xRCRs Low gives about
40 lumens. This is a brilliant 'light and an easy size to EDC.

I'm never very far from my Quark mini Ti. 123; a fantastic performer and so small and a
great back up.


----------



## qtaco (Jun 26, 2010)

For a year now it's been a stock Liteflux LF2XT on 10440, and I don't see that changing soon. A ~2 day low, instant access to a powerful max, and I can check the battery voltage (and so estimate the energy left) at any time.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been carrying my Jet 1-Pro with 14500 and my IlluminaTi with aaa Lithium as a back-up.
All my buddies are blown away by how bright they are for the size.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 26, 2010)

The Quark Mini and Spyderco are with me all the time, the keys when I go out. The pen's a Fisher Bullet of course. The whistle might seem unnecessary, but it's handy when I need the girlfriend to fetch me a beer.  The knives aren't going to blow any Americans away, but they're 'UK legal', and nice and slim.


----------



## chef4850 (Jun 26, 2010)

Although I do a lot of rotation. For the last few months I have had a fondness for the Sufrefire L1 TIR with FO4. A really great setup for general daily tasks. Throw is all but gone but the beam is a great flood, very smooth from "spot" to spill. 

If I need some throw I just take off the FO4 and go TIR.

Chef


----------



## Ninja (Jun 26, 2010)

Muyshondt Aeon blue Ti - CR2 powered


----------



## RSW (Jun 26, 2010)

I just switched to a Quark 123 due to the moonglow. I have been recovering from surgery and illness and I find myself awake at night. The low has been perfect. I admit to getting ready to buy a Ra though.....


----------



## AlphaZen (Jun 26, 2010)

Quark Mini AA w/14500. Retains the nice low, has a perfect medium (higher than on AA), and a crazy bright +300 otf lumen on high for short bursts. With these three levels and the size, it is so useful that not much else gets carried.


----------



## grump (Jun 26, 2010)

Surefire E1B with E2DL tailcap...


----------



## Nokoff (Jun 26, 2010)

Quark aa, tactical version, on a 14500, pocketable, great torch!


----------



## Luxman (Jun 26, 2010)

HDS Systems Executive 140 GT wider beam . . reliable, versatile and I like the lowest mode. 
Plan on getting an HDS in a warmer tint and carry that.


----------



## MR.A (Jun 26, 2010)

jetbeam rrt-0.


----------



## pae77 (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been carrying 3 lights lately. Mainly using the LF2XT on 10440, especially indoors. It's so light I can easily carry it clipped to my shirt pocket. Plenty of power for my daily needs, perfect beam and love the super low low and ramping, plus voltage report. (I so wish there was an AA version available).

And I also carry a Zebralight H501w (powered by an Eneloop) with a couple of coin sized rare earth magnets attached to the base, locked out in or clipped to my jeans pocket. Love the concept of having a very compact super floody personal task light for close up stuff. I can clip it to my clothes or my cap for hands free use. Perfect light for stuff like changing a tire.

Finally, my backup (or when I just feel like changing things up) is a ZL SC50w (on 14500) locked out in my fanny pack. Lots of power and efficiency in a super lightweight (thanks to the 14500) and compact form factor.

One night recently, I was in a restaurant in the middle of my meal when the power went out. It was very nice having all three lights available to use while finishing my meal.


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 26, 2010)

I prev carried an Inova XO3, but now I always carry an Eagletac P20C2 Mk II. Great light.


----------



## HeadCSO (Jun 26, 2010)

My EDC has just changed as I have now got some new items.

On my keychain is an ITP A3 EOS in stainless steel. 

On rotation are:

Quark AA Tactical
Nitecore DI
Jetbeam Jet 1 Pro V3


----------



## KiwiMark (Jun 26, 2010)

KiwiMark said:


> I always carry my Nokia N95 cellphone on me and:
> - I keep a Leatherman Wave in a belt holster on my left hip,
> - a Victorinox Cybertool in another holster on my right hip,
> - a Fenix L0D on my key ring,
> ...



I haven't changed much since January of last year except that I have swapped the L0D on the keyring for a LF2XT R2 with a 10440 cell and in my jeans pocket I have swapped the Jet-I for a Nitecore D10 R2. I made these changes about 8 months ago - I find what works well and stick with it.

I really like the D10 for jeans pocket carry - the biggest benefit is the loosening of the head for momentary mode. I can hold the tail piston in for a brief illumination or twist the head tighter for longer illumination. This is better than just loosening up the tailcap to 'lock out' a standard light, because the D10 isn't locked out but wont accidentally turn on and stay on. With my Jet-I I once had it not only turn on inside my pocket but also change to the 3rd output mode which was set to max output, I noticed the warmth and panicked a little thinking that maybe something had shorted out and it was starting to cook. Better than accidental turning on and also better than being locked out is the momentary on mode, it really is a brilliant thing for the light in a tight pocket. The D10 being BOTH piston switch on tailcap and a twisty is also pretty darned clever.

After 8 months of daily carry of the Nitecore D10 in my jeans pocket I am very happy with it and am happy to declare it a real winner!


----------



## Mark Mck (Jun 27, 2010)

I have been carrying a HDS Systems custom Twisty 140, a Olight M20 Ti Warrior, and my new Haiku XP-G. I alternate them and have found them all to be very satisfactory lights. The smaller size of the Haiku makes it more wear friendly but the holsters I have for the Twisty and Ti Warrior make these larger lights comfortable and excellent EDC lights. The HDS and M20 are both fed rechargeable 18650 batteries. The Haiku has the warm XP-G LED. I have started to carry my Ti Quark mini CR2 as a backup. I find the little Quark to be an amazing little LED the more that I use it.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 27, 2010)

I keep a Fenix LD01 on my keyring with my car keys. Also on that is a Sandisk 16GB cruzer titanium.

I have a carabiner clipped to a belt loop most of the time with house keys and the like. On one ring on that I have a 4GB Sandisk Cruzer titanium and a little button cell squeezie light a friend gave me.

Pen and knife (CRKT M1601T usually) in/on left pocket as well.


----------



## geezer (Jun 27, 2010)

HDS EDC Tactical (Ra Clicky)


----------



## scout24 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been carrying a Haiku of one flavor or another for a while now when out of the house. Sapphire on my keyring, a LS20 or Sundrop3s when home. Along with a Spyderco Paramilitary... Small Bic lighter, Swiss army amd a Photon Freedom with a 2032 all on a common keyring. A bit of Dremel work on the Bic and a small splitring fits nicely.


----------



## Bierkameel (Jun 27, 2010)

Custom RA Clicky 170T with a titanium bezel and sapphirer glass.
Great EDC light.


----------



## Batou00159 (Jun 27, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> In my back pack, I carry...
> 
> *ASUS EeePC 1000H 10" Netbook/Intel Atom N270 1.6GHz/WinXP Pro SP3/160GB HD/2GB Ram/WiFi N/BT*
> 
> ...



is that the western digital 320GB 
EDIT:sorry just changed contrast on my monitor its western digital but what GB

oh and my EDC :nightcore D10R2,6Pincan,niteMX20,*Gerber E-Z-OUt.:wave:adding of the ITP HO1 headlamp
*


----------



## groverpaint (Jun 29, 2010)

surefire e2 led defender


----------



## sappyg (Jun 29, 2010)

as far as lights go i have recently switched over to a preon II warm tint and could'nt be happier. great for summer EDC in the south when size and weight become an issue.


----------



## HorseFilms (Jun 29, 2010)

After 2.5 years of carrying a Fenix L2T, I've recently switched to a Quark AA^2 Tac and a MiniAA. I also have a Tamrac MXS536701 for extra Duraloops (and the MiniAA fits in there, too).


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 29, 2010)

Batou00159 said:


> is that the western digital 320GB
> EDIT:sorry just changed contrast on my monitor its western digital but what GB
> 
> oh and my EDC :nightcore D10R2,6Pincan,niteMX20,*Gerber E-Z-OUt.:wave:adding of the ITP HO1 headlamp
> *




250GB:thumbsup:


----------



## nanomu (Jun 29, 2010)

*empties pockets*







L-R: Gerber ?? knife, E2L single-stage, Leatherman Blast, Motorola F3, 32GB USB stick, orange SO-LED, Maratac AAA SS, Peak Eiger 10180 #1 neutral.


----------



## Fereine Hellionstar (Jun 30, 2010)

My current EDC is the Olight M20 R5, multi tool, swiss army knife, safety whistles, spare batteries and mobile phone


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Jun 30, 2010)

Right this minute? Wallet and keys. In a state courthouse performing my civic duty as a juror. 

Outside of here, my current EDC is a Peak Eiger (#6 medium), Spyderco Urban (orange wharncliffe), Fisher space pen, iPhone 4.


----------



## LightCannon (Jun 30, 2010)

Lummi Wee NS is always with me. As for other lights...

Sometimes its the JetBeam Jet III M neutral, sometimes its an iTP SA1 Eluma.

Oh, and my Spyderco Endura never leaves my pocket.


----------



## Festivus (Jul 1, 2010)

JetBeam rrt-0

just curious... is anyone keeping score?


----------



## Joshatdot (Jul 1, 2010)

I have strategically placed torches around: Lowes Taskforce 2C Cree in the Garage, Rominson RC-A3s in my car, bed side & mod'ed A3 with a 5 mode board (High, Low, Slow, Fast & Beacon) & Q5 emitter in my backpack, along with my P1D CE Q5.


----------



## Carpe Lux (Jul 1, 2010)

I use the same strategy as Joshatdot....keep lights in all the common places....car, work, desk, etc. I still carry my faithful LOD with the snowflakes and copper aluminum exterior....I can find it faster than all my black lights.

I also use my Blackberry phone screen more times than I'd like to admit.....and my newest $500 flashlight: iPad with the "flashlight" app.


----------



## Lumenz (Jul 1, 2010)

MikeG1P315 said:


> In a state courthouse performing my civic duty as a juror.



*Prosecutor*: "And the defendant was found in carrying..... blah... blah... blah..."
*MikeG1P315*: Browsing CPF on his phone: "Ooh... 600 lumens! I have to get that one!"


----------



## CSI304 (Jul 1, 2010)

My current EDC was a Jetbeam RRT-3 lol:fail:. I guess now I am going to be EDC'ing the Fenix TK45 . Before that I was EDC'ing a SF M3 with nailbender drop in.. :devil: I do have big pockets! They all go well with my trusty little Zebralight H30 Q5.


----------



## fullpost (Jul 1, 2010)

in pockets: always an hds ra clicky high cri and an itp a3 eos titanium, plus sometimes a 4sevens quark mini 123, depends on how many pockets i have

in backpack: always a zebralight h31w and if i'm not at university or some other place where my stuff could be stolen quite easily a surefire lx2 in a holster attached to the side of the backpack

now that i think about it quite a lot of lights. i started my "collection" in january, before that i only had an old maglite solitaire which i didn't even use for 5 years or so  now i use my flashlights daily...
i'm not quite sure if discovering this forum was a good or a bad thing... for my wallet it was definitely bad


----------



## NightKids (Jul 1, 2010)

CSI304 said:


> My current EDC was a Jetbeam RRT-3 lol:fail:. I guess now I am going to be EDC'ing the Fenix TK45 . Before that I was EDC'ing a SF M3 with nailbender drop in.. :devil: I do have big pockets! They all go well with my trusty little Zebralight H30 Q5.


 
Picture of your pockets or I will have to disregard your EDC'ing Fenix TK45 claim... :laughing:


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 1, 2010)

In EDC BAG:
- Surefire C2 with a BOG 3W drop-in
- Inova X5

In pockets:
- Novatac 85T
- Streamlight Nano (on keys)
- Victorinox SAK
- CRKT Hissatsu Folder


----------



## Launch Mini (Jul 1, 2010)

On my keychain (droid ) is a lummi wee NS. Then when I don't have my keys it's a SPY007.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 1, 2010)

On duty it's an Olight M20 r2 and my Spyderco Native, which I have convexed. Off duty it's an Eagletac P20A2 and my Schrade Senior Rancher, also convexed.


----------



## aceo07 (Jul 1, 2010)

Keys, Wallet, Pen, Phone (HTC HD2), Flashlight (HDS U60 upgraded).

so.. I have TWO flashlights in my pocket. My phone has *2* flash leds and a flashlight app.  It's actually really bright. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJKNy_0eyuw


----------



## bjt3833 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jetbeam RRT-0
Itp A1 EOS SS on a neck lanyard. 
SOG Flash II
Ka-bar TDI
KT PF-9


----------



## bradleyj37 (Jul 1, 2010)

kahr pm 9 in a tucker silent thunder iwb holster
spare 6 round mag in a bulman mag holster
t1a titan 
e2d led defender
kershaw shallot
all cards and ids in a storus smart clip
lg rumor 2
all day everyday.http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy8/bradleyj37/m%20pics/IMG_2608.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bodhran (Jul 1, 2010)

After camping for a week, it's now my Quark 123 Turbo with the warm white. Brought most of my lights along but in the end, I was sold on this Quark.


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Jul 2, 2010)

Lumenz said:


> *Prosecutor*: "And the defendant was found in carrying..... blah... blah... blah..."
> *MikeG1P315*: Browsing CPF on his phone: "Ooh... 600 lumens! I have to get that one!"



Uh oh. You caught me!


----------



## andylondon (Jul 2, 2010)

My current EDC is a Fenix PD10 R2, PD30 R2 and custom Surefire 6P HAIII black, Z59 tailcap, SMO steel bezel ring and Dereelight 3SD modded with new XR-E R2 for more throw and SMO reflector.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 2, 2010)

Mine changes all the time but currently I'm carrying the Dereelight shorty in my pocket with 3 mode low voltage XP-G R5 that comes with the Javelin. 

The deep pocket carry clip on the shorty is PERFECTO IMO. I can't even feel it in my jeans pocket. 

I'd love to EDC my Quark 123 Titanium but the clip holds the flashlight so far out of my pocket it is worse than useless IMO. If they can't put the clip at one end or the other they should forget the clip IMO.

On my keyring I have a Quark Mini.

Both are being run by IMR16340 so are unbelieveably bright on high but each has a nice low mode as well.


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 5, 2010)

Right now just a Ra Clicky (i'm at work) and on the keychain a ti Mako which will be changed out once I get to the post office after work.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Aug 5, 2010)

Today:
Malkoff MD2 Hi/Lo with M61 in the fantastic Camo. finish.
I get about 35 lumens on low with AW's 750 mAh. RCR batteries,
and on high a wall of soft (warmish) light...Perfect!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 5, 2010)

A pic of my current main EDC items:





Click for a bigger size, items are:

Surefire AZ2 - Primary torch
Surefire E2L - Backup torch
Spyderco UK Penknife (UKPK)
iPhone 4
Keychain with SOG Micron
Spare CR123s in battery holders.


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 5, 2010)

A quick dump of my cycling bag...


----------



## matt4270 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ouark mini CR2


----------



## jacketch (Aug 5, 2010)

For work I have a Quark 123 Tactical, a SOG Twitch XL Assisted Opener, a B&L 14x Hastings triplet, a Motorola cellphone and my wallet. Outside work I also have a SIG P239.


----------



## Voider (Aug 5, 2010)

Photon microlight on keychain. ITP A3 EOS Upgrade SS 3-Mode AAA on other keychain. Surefire Z2 with McClicky and Xeno crenelated SF bezel and Malkoff M61.


----------



## gallagho (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/owza/


----------



## Hellbore (Aug 6, 2010)

Quark Mini AA and Gerber something or other


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Aug 6, 2010)

In my pockets today:

• Key ring with Fenix E01 attached
• Benchmade Mini Griptilian 
• Apple iPhone
• Wallet

Next to my desk in my EDC bag/briefcase:

• Surefire E2DL, Fenix LD15, Fenix PD20, NiteCore D10 SP R2 with clip
• Leatherman Fuse, R.A.T. Izula, Gerber Artifact
• Too much other little survival/self-defense/EDC equipment to list here


----------



## WESBC (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## oogly (Aug 6, 2010)

For my EDC I have with me, a Leatherman knife c33Lx, Costco Techlite Lumen Master, wallet, keys and my cellphone.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 6, 2010)

Still a Dereelight Shorty but I've got my eye on a HAIII Peak


----------



## Leif24 (Aug 6, 2010)

EDC (right now)
Wallet (nothing special leather trifold)
Keys with (leatherman Squirt P4)
Matarac AAA Stainless Steel
Benachmade Mini Griptilian
Zippo (1996 solid brass)


----------



## m3flies (Aug 6, 2010)

Ra clicky 170t, or 140 twisty. Quark 123 R5 , Quark 123 mini. Leatherman juice C2.


----------



## PJD (Aug 6, 2010)

In my pockets: EagleTac P20C2 MkII, SOG Flash II, (or Kershaw Chive, or Kershaw Leek...I LOVE assisted-opening knives!!!)

On my key-ring: CountyComm "tear-drop" shaped titanium keyring, itp A3 EOS, SOG Micro-Fusion

On my belt: LG EnV2 (...somewhat outdated, I know; but it's a GREAT phone!), SolarForce L2P w/kerberos0023 triple XP-G R5 drop-in 

On my wrist: Traser H3 orange face dive watch w/blue, orange and green tritium vials on a Maratac four-buckle nylon mesh watch band from CountyComm

PJD


----------



## cmanley (Aug 6, 2010)

My E1B
Wallet
Keys 
Buck 303 or ESEE Izula
Money clip


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quark mini 123, great little light!


----------



## Ronin28 (Aug 6, 2010)

- Surefire E2O Outdoorsman which has been updated with a KX2 head. 

- 4Sevens Preon II NW

- Fenix P3D Q2 (Olive)

- Gerber Fast-Draw (1/2 Serrated)

- Motorola Razr V3


----------



## Tolip (Aug 7, 2010)

I usually carry an Olight T15 with a 14500 in it.

I may switch to a Preon 1, though. I've got a Preon 2 right now and I'm betting the size of the 1 will make me leave the Olight at home.


----------



## erickzainal (Aug 7, 2010)

Mostly Fenix LD01 with protected 10440,
Occasionally Fenix PD20,
Rarely SF T1A...


----------



## k_stab (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello,

I currently carry my Fenix LD01 with unprotected 10440 hanging from my Spyderco Cricket and clipped to my left pocket. Never leave home without this couple. Did use the Ray S20 for some time instead of the LD01 but changed because of some runtime issues with the S20.

Cheers,


----------



## Yavox (Aug 7, 2010)

Quark Mini Neutral
Incendio V3 CPF edition, when I need more light and more flood


----------



## SARLights (Aug 7, 2010)

Off-duty 

-Money clip
-Cell phone
-Novatac Storm
-Gerber mini-paraframe or CRKT Lumabiner
-Keychain w/ keys, 8GBUSB drive(BT4, cleanup programs)


----------



## LightTheNight (Aug 7, 2010)

Kershaw Skyline, S&W M&P .40 compact with Crimson Trace LaserGrips in a Comptac Mtac Holster with 
Comptac 1.5'' Kydex reinforced belt. $10 prepay phone and a Southern Specialties Jackknife lockpick set for when 
someone loses their keys. Next paycheck I'll be completing my carry system with a good light, I'm currently leaning 
towards a Nitecore Extreme or Eagletac P20C2.


----------



## jackthedog (Aug 7, 2010)

Usually a Quark 123 Tactical and an SAK. Sometimes I'll toss in a Delica or Dragonfly.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Aug 8, 2010)

Either a Copper Maratac AAA or an LF2XT (I'm currently evaluating which I prefer as my "main" EDC light). Both running an unprotected Li-ion AAA battery.
2 Disc Golf Beacons - red LED on a v small battery with a bobby pin heat shrinked on (in my wallet)
A Stramlight Nano and a tritium marker with my house keys. 
Fauxton and a tritium marker with my car key (used to be a pink Streamlight Nano, but the threads were too looose and I got tired of it falling apart).


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 8, 2010)

as of yesterday a Totally awesome HDS 170 clicky, titanium black bezel with sapphire.


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## redbike (Aug 9, 2010)

HDS Clicky 170 Executive or SF E1B.


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 9, 2010)

mossyoak said:


> as of yesterday a Totally awesome HDS 170 clicky, titanium black bezel with sapphire.



Hey Mossyoak do you still have your Nautilus?


----------



## rckshrk (Aug 9, 2010)

Always:
HK USPC40
Leatherman Juice CS2
ASP 6" Key Defender
Res-Q-Me

Rotate one or more:
Fenix PD30 or Fenix LD10 or Quark 123 Tactical
and
3.5" XM-18 or Spyderco Manix 2 or Benchmade Barrage or Benchmade Griptillian

Maybe:
Blackberry Storm 2
Kershaw Leek w/ Kydex sheath


----------



## rckshrk (Aug 9, 2010)

JohnnyLunar said:


> In my pockets today:
> 
> • Key ring with Fenix E01 attached
> • Benchmade Mini Griptilian
> ...




Don't tease us. Lets hear about the other survival/self-defense/EDC equipment. Thanks in advance.
RS


----------



## omegaman (Aug 9, 2010)

Quark Preon 1, Stealth Black
...and loving it by the way


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 10, 2010)

A Fenix PD30 recently replaced my Fenix P3D-CE. It's a little bit brighter and the strobe frequency is a little more 'in the zone' for disorienting an attacker if I ever need it.

Oh, because I lost my P3D.


----------



## tsask (Aug 10, 2010)

Quark mini Ti Cr123 on belt, on keys fenix P1DCE, ARC AAA Uv,
Green RAW Ns a few BattJunct coin cell LEDs red, blue white, green, and UV 

These are great when I do a "Johhny LED appleseed" during variuos interpersonal encounters. at 90cents a pop it's a cool thrill...

*. goes something like this....*
*"Here's a light emitting diode.... you won't find anything else like it at wmart... *
*the batteries may fade but the light itself will rub 50,000 hours..................*
*someday all your lighting will be this way".....*


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Paul6ppca (Aug 10, 2010)

Always;
Fenix lod rebel on key chain.

Rotate;
D10 GD led,Maratac AAA SS or CU, Saberwolf MCE EDC warm tint.


----------



## blackbalsam (Aug 10, 2010)

muyshondt aeon- kershaw leek- spiderco ladybug- liteflux lf2xt- ra clicky high cri sapphire:twothumbs


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 10, 2010)

Classy.:twothumbs




Bierkameel said:


>


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 10, 2010)

Well my pic didn't post right, damn.

I bicycle as my main form of transportation 85% of the time, so I've learned to be self sufficient. Inadvertantly spent more than a couple of nights outdoors because of a flat tire while out mt. biking, etc. so I carry several survival oriented items. Overall I probably EDC more stuff than anyone except an LEO... 

In no particular order:

iPhone 3Gs
Windmill butane torch lighter
Buck Diamondback plain edge (mixed edges suck)
1 pkg 72" leather boot laces (surprising how often these come in handy)
2 or 3 bandanas
SAK SwissChamp
Boy Scout whistle (I'm a den leader in my son's cub scout pack, I use this regularly!)
4 pack of L91 primaries
EZAAw
JetBeam Jet-III Pro ST

and when on my bike also:
8, 9, 10 mm snap-on combo wrenches
2 - 6 mm allen keys
tire levers
chain tool
spoke wrench
spare tube
patch kit
Quark AA2 R2 on my helmet.

Whew! It's actually less stuff than it seems, doesn't take up that much space to be honest.


----------



## Ilikelite (Aug 10, 2010)

preon with a 10440


----------

